# Earworm! What Song Is Stuck Inside YOUR Head?



## Michael Crane

For me, it's "Victim" by Avenged Sevenfold.  Can't stop listening to it and it refuses to leave my head when it's over (not that that's a bad thing!)

What song is stuck in yours?


----------



## drenee

Norah Jones, Come Away With Me.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

This song:


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Absolutely absurd, but I've found myself singing 99 Bottles of beer on the Wall several times in the last few days.  Have no clue what brought that on.


----------



## Oboe Joe

The theme to "Futurama."

Don't judge me...


----------



## BTackitt

Since I'm watching GLee... "Young Girl get out of my mind" is floating back and forth in my empty head..


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Kylie M.'s "I can't get you outta my head"


----------



## Bumper

George Jones..... He stopped loving her today.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Mumford and Sons - Little Lion Man. It's been on the radio so much!


----------



## JohnJGaynard

The song currently stuck in my head is "I'm a man you don't meet every day", sung by the Pogues and Cait O'Riordan. You can listen to it at:





I invite you to check out my novel on Kindle, title "Another Life", in which the "hero" has a song by the Pogues and Kirsty McColl stuck in his head, "Fairy Tale of New York".
http://www.amazon.com/Another-Life-ebook/dp/B003T0G7ZA/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AC2OY4L5JUE2O

All the best,
John J. Gaynard


----------



## Michael Crane

This is stuck in my head right now. Love this show.


----------



## Margaret

Who Let the Dogs Out - and I have no idea why.


----------



## drenee

Bumper said:


> George Jones..... He stopped loving her today.


This one was in my head when I got up this morning. 
deb


----------



## Rye

Amarillo By Morning.....George Strait


----------



## CNDudley

If You Liked It Then You Should've Put a Ring on It...Beyonce! They were playing the video at the fancy schmancy bowling alley.


----------



## NogDog

The Finale from "Song of Scheherazade" by Renaissance, 'cause I played it yesterday.


----------



## dimples

Dreams by Brandi Carlile - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xmrf0gdJ-w


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Earlier in the morning, I had The Theme from New York, New York in my head... and now it's Tick Tock by Ke$ha.


----------



## Michael Crane

Now I've got "Hey Jude" by The Beatles stuck in my head... not that I'm complaining.


----------



## RichardDR

"Thus Spake Zarathustra"


----------



## sandypeach

Since I just finished a local theater production of "Camelot", several of those songs keep me humming:

C'est Moi
What Do the Simple Folk Do?
If Ever I Would Leave You
Camelot
Take Me to the Fair


----------



## Michael Crane

sandypeach said:


> Since I just finished a local theater production of "Camelot", several of those songs keep me humming:
> 
> C'est Moi
> What Do the Simple Folk Do?
> If Ever I Would Leave You
> Camelot
> Take Me to the Fair


Now I've got "Knights of the Round Table" stuck in my head from Monty Python and the Holy Grail.

"On second thought, let's not go to Camelot. It's a rather silly place..."


----------



## Margaret

sandypeach said:


> Since I just finished a local theater production of "Camelot", several of those songs keep me humming:
> 
> C'est Moi
> What Do the Simple Folk Do?
> If Ever I Would Leave You
> Camelot
> Take Me to the Fair


Actually, I wouldn't mind having those songs stuck in my head!


----------



## cc84

Linda S. Prather Author said:


> Absolutely absurd, but I've found myself singing 99 Bottles of beer on the Wall several times in the last few days. Have no clue what brought that on.


lol! That happens to me sometimes and i cant stop until i get to one green bottle (which is what we sing in UK, although some might sing your version too, i dunno lol) And sometimes it re-starts in my head. It's completely annoying


----------



## KimberlyinMN

This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...


----------



## luvmy4brats

The Thong Song


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Doooooooooooooooooooooes youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuur....

Chewing Gum Lose It's Flavor On The Bedpost Overnight.....


----------



## Michael Crane

"People Are Strange" by The Doors


----------



## farrellclaire

This: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DX_xWpxtap0&feature=related

For three days now. It's being played constantly and now I can't get it out of my head. It's driving me insane. Video freaks me out too.


----------



## SarahBarnard

Alejandro - Lady Gaga
and 
Te Amo - by whoever it is...


----------



## Michael Crane

"Herojuana" by NOFX is in my head.


----------



## TWErvin2

Wierd Al's _White and Nerdy_


----------



## Michael Crane

"Danger Line" by Avenged Sevenfold.  New album is growing on me.


----------



## 1131

Thanks to my niece
Sugar Sugar by The Archies
Somebody shoot me now


----------



## Michael Crane

"I Wanna Be Sedated" - The Ramones


----------



## Michael Crane

Now I've got "Can't Buy Me Love" by the Beatles stuck in my head.  Most likely because I was listening to them this morning.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis

Two at the moment:

"D.V.N.O." by Justice and "When I Am Laid in Earth" by Henry Purcell.

I didn't ask for this to happen.


----------



## originalgrissel

For some reason Joyride by Roxette  is stuck in my head...just the chorus, though. And the weirdest thing is that I have not actually heard that song in a loooong time, so why the heck is it bouncing around my brain? It's not even a very good song!


----------



## BTackitt

Bon Jovi's "You give love a bad name" but I was listening to it before lunch, so I know why it's there.


----------



## Susan in VA

That song from _Fiddler on the Roof _where the Russian soldiers are drunk enough to join in and sing and dance, except I don't recall the words because I've never seen them written down. Something about "heaven bless you both, nastrovje". I need to go play that (on vinyl, no less) so I can get it out of my mind.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just sit right back and you'll hear a tale:
A tale of a fateful trip
That started from this tropic port
Aboard this tiny ship.


You're welcome. 

(If you like. . .try singing it to the tune of Amazing Grace. . . . . .or House of the Rising Sun. . . . .)


----------



## farrellclaire

DJ Fresh - Gold Dust

I'm totally singing the lyrics wrong in my head. I didn't have a clue it was called Gold Dust until I googled.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQPAN5dGbmc

Love the video.


----------



## NogDog

Susan in VA said:


> That song from _Fiddler on the Roof _where the Russian soldiers are drunk enough to join in and sing and dance, except I don't recall the words because I've never seen them written down. Something about "heaven bless you both, nastrovje". I need to go play that (on vinyl, no less) so I can get it out of my mind.


"To Life" (I was had a small part in a civic theater production: Avram the Bookseller, coincidentally). Here are the lyrics so you can sing the whole thing and get some closure. 

Here's to our prosperity, our good health and happiness,
and most important ...
To life, to life, la kayim,
La kayim, la kayim, to life,
Here's to the father I tried to be,
Here's to my bride-to-be,
Drink la kayim, to life,
To life, la kayim,
La kayim, la kayim, to life,
Life has a way of confusing us,
Blessing and bruising us,
Drink la kayim, to life!
God would like us to be joyful, even when our hearts lie
panting on the floor.
How much more can we be joyful, when there's really
something to be joyful for?
To life, to life, la kayim,
To Tzeitel, my daughter--my wife,
It gives you something to think about,
Something to drink about,
Drink la kayim, to life!

(Le Morta!
Yes, Lazar Wolf?
Drinks for everyone!
What's the occasion?
I'm taking myself a bride!
Who is it?
Tevye's eldest, Tzeitel!)

To Lazar Wolf--
To Tevye!
To Tzeitel, your daughter--my wife!
May all your futures be pleasant ones,
Not like our present ones,
Drink la kayim, to life,
To life, la kayim,
La kayim, la kayim, to life,
It takes a wedding to make us say,
"Let's live another day,"
Drink la kayim, to life!
We'll raise a glass and sip a drop of schnapps in honor of
the great
good luck that favors you,
We know that when good fortune favors two such men, it
stands to reason,
we deserve it too!
To us and our good fortune!
Be happy, be healthy, long life!
And if our good fortune never comes,
Here's to whatever comes,
Drink la kayim, to life!

Heaven bless you both, to your health and may we live
together in peace!
May you both be favored with the future of your choice,
May you live to see a thousand reasons to rejoice!

We'll raise a glass and sip a drop of schnapps in honor of
the great
good luck that favors you,
We know that when good fortune favors two such men, it
stands to reason,
we deserve it too!
To us and our good fortune!
Be happy, be healthy, long life!
And if our good fortune never comes,
Here's to whatever comes,
Drink la kayim, to life!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It doesn't count unless you do the bottle dance while singing it. . . . .



And drink a lot. . . . .


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Music from Super Mario


----------



## Susan in VA

NogDog, I know that one, but what comes immediately _after _that? Starts out with a few notes held a long time, then speeds up with the soldiers dancing.



Ann in Arlington said:


> It doesn't count unless you do the bottle dance while singing it. . . . .
> 
> And drink a lot. . . . .


I don't think I've ever been drunk enough to do_ that_. (Well, maybe once. ) But I think you should _show_ me how to do that bottle dance at the next meetup.


----------



## BTackitt

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just sit right back and you'll hear a tale:
> A tale of a fateful trip
> That started from this tropic port
> Aboard this tiny ship.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> (If you like. . .try singing it to the tune of Amazing Grace. . . . . .or House of the Rising Sun. . . . .)


OMG Ann you STINK.. I just did it all 3 ways rofl.    and now I have all 3 in my head at once.


----------



## NogDog

Susan in VA said:


> NogDog, I know that one, but what comes immediately _after _that? Starts out with a few notes held a long time, then speeds up with the soldiers dancing.
> 
> I don't think I've ever been drunk enough to do_ that_. (Well, maybe once. ) But I think you should _show_ me how to do that bottle dance at the next meetup.


Well, there's the "Bottle Dance" at the wedding, which I think is later in the first act. But there aren't any lyrics.


----------



## izzy

Grateful Dead- Scarlet Begonias


----------



## Margaret

I think that the song Susan is thinking about comes at the end of "To Life."  The Russian soldier sings his long notes and then it goes something like (forgive the spelling)  Aye, aye nastovya, Heaven bless you both natrovya, To your health and may ypu live together in peace, (This is the fast part) May you both be favored with the future of your choice; May you both have a thousand reasons to rejoice.  Sometime during this part of the song they dance with the bottles on their heads.


----------



## NogDog

Margaret said:


> I think that the song Susan is thinking about comes at the end of "To Life." The Russian soldier sings his long notes and then it goes something like (forgive the spelling) Aye, aye nastovya, Heaven bless you both natrovya, To your health and may ypu live together in peace, (This is the fast part) May you both be favored with the future of your choice; May you both have a thousand reasons to rejoice. Sometime during this part of the song they dance with the bottles on their heads.


"To life" is at the tavern when the betrothal is announced, while the "Bottle Dance" is several songs/scenes later at the actual wedding (end of Act I). I know some Russian soldiers show up at some point or other in one or the other, I just don't remember the specifics. (It's only been slightly over 30 years since I was in it.  )


----------



## Joel Arnold

Due to having a nine-year old daughter, I now have the theme song to *iCarly * in my head.
Someone make it stop!!!


----------



## derek alvah

"I'm Burning For You" remake by Shiny Toy Guns.Heard it on some car commercial.


----------



## Susan in VA

Margaret, I think you're right.  I've been out but now that I'm back home I really will go find the record and check.


----------



## Michael Crane

"You Can't Do That" by the Beatles is in my head right now.


----------



## farrellclaire

Joel Arnold said:


> Due to having a nine-year old daughter, I now have the theme song to *iCarly * in my head.
> Someone make it stop!!!


Ha!  I frequently have annoying theme songs running through my head. Spongebob is the worst culprit. 

Today's constant inner replay is Choices by The Hoosiers.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3tCVc0Tlsg


----------



## Aravis60

Music from "The Nutcracker Suite". I went to pick up some Chinese take out for dinner and they were playing it. In August.


----------



## yogini2

Like a rolling stone  BoB Dylan


----------



## yogini2

Like a rolling stone....Bob Dylan

Last week it was Diamonds and Rust....

kathy


----------



## Michael Crane

Watching _This is Spinal Tap_, so I've got "Give Me Some Money" stuck in my head.


----------



## NogDog

Aravis60 said:


> Music from "The Nutcracker Suite". I went to pick up some Chinese take out for dinner and they were playing it. In August.


Heh...a couple days ago I had some of that going through my head for no reason I can think of. I think it the Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairies.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

farrellclaire said:


> Ha! I frequently have annoying theme songs running through my head. Spongebob is the worst culprit.


Whoooooooooo lives in a pineapple under the..*smack*

Sorry. My daughter watches that show 8 times a day. I can sing pretty much any songs from it and iCarly form memory.

Current song stuck in my head:






Just recently discovered 'em, and so many of their songs seem to resonate with the edits I'm currently doing.

David Dalglish


----------



## telracs

NogDog said:


> "To life" is at the tavern when the betrothal is announced, while the "Bottle Dance" is several songs/scenes later at the actual wedding (end of Act I). I know some Russian soldiers show up at some point or other in one or the other, I just don't remember the specifics. (It's only been slightly over 30 years since I was in it.  )


There are Russians in both scenes. The Russians sing in Russian during "To Life" and everyone is dancing together at the end of it. The Bottle Dance during the wedding scene is done by wedding guests. The Russian soldiers show up at the end of the wedding and destroy all the furniture and the gifts.


----------



## Jeff

I watched *Oklahoma!* with my nine-year-old great-granddaughter and since then I keep whistling _I'm just a girl who can't say no_. That could get embarrassing.


----------



## telracs

Jeff said:


> I watched *Oklahoma!* with my nine-year-old great-granddaughter and since then I keep whistling _I'm just a girl who can't say no_. That could get embarrassing.


Yes, Jeff, as Nancy Reagan taught us, "Just say No." I've been watching Back to the Future Part 3, so now I have the Howdy Dowdy theme in my head.


----------



## Jeff

scarlet said:


> Yes, Jeff, as Nancy Reagan taught us, "Just say No." I've been watching Back to the Future Part 3, so now I have the Howdy Dowdy theme in my head.


Nancy Reagan was famous for her rendition of _Second Hand Rose_, which can segue nicely into your flower a day thread -or go around and around in your head like _It's Howdy-Doody-Time_.


----------



## telracs

Jeff said:


> Nancy Reagan was famous for her rendition of _Second Hand Rose_, which can segue nicely into your flower a day thread -or go around and around in your head like _It's Howdy-Doody-Time_.


Actually, I take ZZ Top's Doubleback from the movie instead.

However, I'm heading to bed, so it'll be the next chapters of Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets.


----------



## RJ Keller

The Sims 3 theme. (Three guesses as to what I've been up to for the past two hours.)


----------



## telracs

rjkeller said:


> The Sims 3 theme. (Three guesses as to what I've been up to for the past two hours.)


1) cleaning the house?
2) cooking dinner?
3) playing the Sims?


----------



## RJ Keller

scarlet said:


> 1) cleaning the house?
> 2) cooking dinner?
> 3) playing the Sims?


Well...my Sim cleaned his house and cooked his dinner.


----------



## telracs

rjkeller said:


> Well...my Sim cleaned his house and cooked his dinner.


Then I got all three right! Hope he had some fun too.


----------



## Victorine

I've been singing "Wishing You Were Somehow Here Again" from Phantom of the Opera for days now.  I got it from watching someone sing it on YouTube and can't get it out of my head.

But thanks everyone for giving me others to get stuck in my head!  LOL!

Vicki


----------



## JoeMitchell

Muse - Unintended

I've been listening to a lot of Muse lately.


----------



## Bane766

I have the horrid 'California Girls' song by Katy Perry in there...along with Kiley Minogue's 'Can't get you outta my head'.  That's what I get for leaving VH1 on all day while at work


----------



## farrellclaire

Half-Orc said:


> Whoooooooooo lives in a pineapple under the..*smack*
> 
> Sorry. My daughter watches that show 8 times a day. I can sing pretty much any songs from it and iCarly form memory.


I've often found myself singing It's the Best Day Ever. They should warn parents to be about that sort of thing. Nobody ever tells you that you'll be haunted by Spongebob's voice.


----------



## Michael Crane

I've got "Welcome to the Family" by Avenged Sevenfold in my head.


----------



## David McAfee

I've been singing "I'll Pray For You" by Jaron all morning.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

farrellclaire said:


> I've often found myself singing It's the Best Day Ever. They should warn parents to be about that sort of thing. Nobody ever tells you that you'll be haunted by Spongebob's voice.


Dora's on, and a king on it just shouted at Dora "Your shield can't protect you against my _death spell_!"

I wish I could be a writer for these shows. I'd have crap like this sneaked in all the time.

Oh, and thank you so much for now getting "Beeeest Daaaaay Eeeevaaaar" stuck in my head.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Temptations -- Cloud Nine. 

Yeah, I know...old school 

Sandy


----------



## Harry Shannon

My daughter keeps playing Taylor Swift stuff. Over and over...


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

I didn't have any until reading this thread.  Now I've got a montage of several going -- all vying for dominance.


----------



## horse_girl

Any other morning I wake up with a song running through my head, but this morning nothing. And you can't make me  

But I will give an ear worm to any parents out there by saying this: Fruit salad, yummy yummy.


----------



## CDChristian

Oboe Joe said:


> The theme to "Futurama."
> 
> Don't judge me...


  The "Don't judge me..." part totally made me giggle because it reminded me of an episode from My Name is Earl. If you've never watched that show...well, this got a little awkward.

TV shows must be on my brain because "Male Prima Donna" from The Office has been stuck there for a few days.


----------



## farrellclaire

Half-Orc said:


> Dora's on, and a king on it just shouted at Dora "Your shield can't protect you against my _death spell_!"
> 
> I wish I could be a writer for these shows. I'd have crap like this sneaked in all the time.
> 
> Oh, and thank you so much for now getting "Beeeest Daaaaay Eeeevaaaar" stuck in my head.


Welcome 

My neighbour keeps playing the first 30 seconds of a Stylistics song. Like every single day.  I'm finding myself singing the same line over and over and feeling desperate to hear the rest. It's like that I'm Sailing Away business on Southpark.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

"Let Freedom Ring" ..... Sean Hannity's theme song... ugh!  I like the song, but I hate having it stuck in my head.


----------



## Victorine

Yesterday my hubby started singing "This is the song that never ends..." from Lambchop.  Now it's stuck in my head.

Arg.

And speaking of Dora... who comes up with lyrics for the songs on that show?  "I'm the map I'm the map I'm the map I'm the map I'm the map I'm the map..."  Huh??  Couldn't they come up with something a little less... stupid?

Sorry, if you're the one who wrote the lyrics to the map song.

Vicki


----------



## Margaret

Victorine said:


> And speaking of Dora... who comes up with lyrics for the songs on that show? "I'm the map I'm the map I'm the map I'm the map I'm the map I'm the map..." Huh?? Couldn't they come up with something a little less... stupid?
> 
> Vicki


You have to admit it is to the point - annoying and not at all creative - but to the point.


----------



## Guest

Victorine said:


> Yesterday my hubby started singing "This is the song that never ends..." from Lambchop. Now it's stuck in my head.
> 
> Arg.
> 
> And speaking of Dora... who comes up with lyrics for the songs on that show? "I'm the map I'm the map I'm the map I'm the map I'm the map I'm the map..." Huh?? Couldn't they come up with something a little less... stupid?
> 
> Sorry, if you're the one who wrote the lyrics to the map song.
> 
> Vicki


That's big talk coming from someone who just mentioned the lambchop song. In a way, aren't they the same?

Since returning to the states, I've only been exposed to two new songs which are EVERYWHERE. One is Tik Tok and the other is Party in the USA. D*mn you, Miley Cyrus!


----------



## Susan in VA

foreverjuly said:


> Since returning to the states, I've only been exposed to two new songs which are EVERYWHERE. One is Tik Tok and the other is Party in the USA. D*mn you, Miley Cyrus!


I'm so happy to say that I've never heard of either of those songs, and I wouldn't recognize Miley if I tripped over her...

... unfortunately what I have stuck in my head right now is worse: the old Hanes commercial.


----------



## William Campbell

Travie McCoy, Billionaire...

"I wanna be a billionaire, so (freakin) bad, buy all of the things I never had.
I wanna be on the cover of Forbes magazine, smiling next to Oprah and the Queen..."

That song is terribly infectious, but ever so righteous. Love it.


----------



## farrellclaire

Can't stop singing Lady Gaga, well actually, Beyonce's bit and it's all because of this guy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_5i1wSO9qE

Damn you, Alex. 

Also, wanted to add I thought of something more annoying than spongebob songs stuck in my head - a bunch of small children mimicking Spongebob's laugh for an hour. That is all.


----------



## Guest

Michael Crane said:


> For me, it's "Victim" by Avenged Sevenfold. Can't stop listening to it and it refuses to leave my head when it's over (not that that's a bad thing!)
> 
> What song is stuck in yours?


Rocket Queen by Guns n Roses- "If I say I dont need anything, and I say these things to you,
It's because I can turn on anyone, Just Like I turned on you!"


----------



## daringnovelist

I get strange things caught in my head.

Right now, it's Beverly Sills singing "It's Round-up Time In Texas" from the Muppet Show.

For the past few months I've been struggling with "The Popcorn Song" after I saw a "Master's of Lightening" show at a convention. (They have "singing" Tesla coils.  Very loud, very intense, very hard to get out of your head.)

And once, when I had food poisoning, I was lying in the emergency room, and "Play That Funky Music, White Boy" was playing in my head loud enough that I couldn't be sure it wasn't coming over the speakers.  Not a pleasant experience....

Camille


----------



## 16205

Memories--  Within Temptation.  For like the past two days.


----------



## Michael Crane

"I Me Mine" by the Beatles


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Ha! I just found an old cassette tape and wondered what I recorded on it using 'high tech -- back in those days I had a small cassette recorder and I recorded by holding the microphone up to the radio's speaker. Anyway, on comes 'The Rubber Room' by Porter Wagoner. I never did know who sang it until I looked it up day before yesterday. Don't know why I liked it, but I guess I did enough to tape it. Could be I had a lot of dark thoughts about that time, and the song is certainly dark.

Try it for yourself:

http://www.actionext.com/names_p/porter_wagoner_lyrics/rubber_room.html

Okay, in my own defence, I was 15 or 16 when it came out back in 1972. Impressive that the tape held up so long.


----------



## Victorine

D.A. Boulter said:


> Okay, in my own defence, I was 15 or 16 when it came out back in 1972. Impressive that the tape held up so long.


Even more impressive -- you have something to play that cassette tape on today. 

Can you still buy tape players?

Vicki


----------



## Daniel Arenson

This song is stuck in my head today:


----------



## rscully

Fade to Black by Metallica and Send me an Angel by Scorpians, cool '80s hair band stuff, when I used to have hair!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Don't Worry Be Happy - Bobby McFerrin


----------



## Dan

Fear Of The Dark - Iron Maiden


----------



## Susan in VA

I had Cher's _Gypsies, Tramps and Thieves_ all afternoon.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> I had Cher's _Gypsies, Tramps and Thieves_ all afternoon.


Great, now I've got it.


----------



## Susan in VA

You're welcome.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> You're welcome.


Actually, it's switched to _Dark Lady_


----------



## derek alvah

Running Up That Hill by Placebo.


----------



## Michael Crane

"We Are All on Drugs" by Weezer is in my head... dang chorus is rather catchy!


----------



## RichardDR

"If you want my body, and you think I'm sexy, come on baby let me know."


----------



## julieannfelicity

"Dynamite", no clue who sings it though ... wish I could change it but it keeps sifting back   blah!


----------



## Victorine

Lady Gaga - Ra-Ra-ah-ah-ah, Ra-Ma-Ra-Ma-Ma, Ga-Ga-Ooh-La-La, want your bad romance...


----------



## William Campbell

After reading the Bond thread, now it's "For Your Eyes Only" by Sheena Easton.


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> Actually, it's switched to _Dark Lady_


You just had to return the favor, didn't you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan in VA said:


> You just had to return the favor, didn't you.


Hey, at least it's not Cher _with_ Sonny: I got you babe!

Oh.

Wait.

Sorry.


----------



## Michael Crane

"Look on the Bright Side of Life" from Monty Python's LIFE OF BRIAN.


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann, you're evil.  

(Help, how do I get rid of not only the song but the mental image of that smarmy grin?  )


----------



## Jeff

It's Groundhog Day!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

"Monster" By Meg and Dia
"Black Sheep" Scott pilgrim soundtrack


----------



## Aravis60

"Spam, spam, spam, spam..."
(I've been reading the Monty Python thread)


----------



## Michael Crane

Aravis60 said:


> "Spam, spam, spam, spam..."
> (I've been reading the Monty Python thread)


As you should be!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

"Mickey" by Toni Basil was on the radio this morning ..... now I can't get it out!


----------



## Michael Crane

"Let it Bleed" by The Rolling Stones is in my head at the moment.  Love the chorus.


----------



## OliviaD

That little ukele tune from Island Paradise... a game on Facebook.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis

I try to listen to music without hooks so that sonic parasites can't gain access and still it happens! I haven't listened to these for years, but they're now on current rotation:

"Deep Down," from the Ennio Morricone soundtrack to _Danger: Diabolik!_

"Seventeen," Ladytron (never good to risk exposure to Ladytron if you're trying to avoid infection)

"I My Me Mine," Polysics (that recorder melody!)


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I'm horrible at remembering titles, but it's the song from Dream Girls, and I can't stop replaying "and I'm telling ya, I'm not going...."


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Mad World. by Gary Jules


----------



## farrellclaire

Bad things - Jace Everett

Quite happy with that one.


----------



## lonestar

Eye of the Tiger


----------



## Michael Crane

The theme song for the ANGRY VIDEO GAME NERD videos (that's what I'm watching now).  Yes, I'm a geek.


----------



## crebel

Row, row, row your boat, gently down the stream.....see the Thump thread for further info.


----------



## Susan in VA

crebel said:


> Row, row, row your boat, gently down the stream.....see the Thump thread for further info.


I feel like I'm following a trail of clues.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hey, at least it's not Cher _with_ Sonny: I got you babe!
> 
> Oh.
> 
> Wait.
> 
> Sorry.


My boss hates that song. So, one day, when his wife and kids were out of town and he had free time, I took a movie over to his house and we watched it together: Groundhog Day. I'm not sure he has forgiven me yet--and that was about 10 years ago.


----------



## Bane766

Now it's Aeroplanes by B.O.B.  and some female I don't know.  Good song, but the chorus by the female is what's in my head.


----------



## telracs

Grandma got run over by a reindeer.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

The Good Ship Lollipop... Shirley Temple for God's sake!!!


----------



## ClickNextPage

Slip Slidin' Away


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> Grandma got run over by a reindeer.


In August??

Beatles, _ And I Love Her_ ..... Bright are the stars that shine, dark is the sky...


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Nightwish: "Sleeping Sun" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdWhlo9b9zg&feature=related

Something about her voice . . .


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis

This one's still stuck! Since you people like lyric cues, here's Ladytron's six-line critique of the modeling industry from 2002:

They only want you when you're seventeen 
When you're twenty-one 
You're no fun

They take a Poloroid and let you go
Say they'll let you know
So come on

(Repeat until dead)


----------



## Aravis60

"Alive" by Pearl Jam for me this Monday morning.


----------



## Margaret

I woke up with chorus of "Big Yellow Taxi" playing over and over - pave paradise and put up a parking lot.


----------



## Yusagi

Over the Rainbow keeps on popping up in my head for the past week or so, no matter what I do to make it go away.


----------



## Michael Crane

"Got To Get You Into My Life" by the Beatles.  Nice sunny tune to start the morning.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

This has been stuck in my head for about 48 hours now, and it won't leave!


----------



## telracs

scarlet said:


> Grandma got run over by a reindeer.





Susan in VA said:


> In August??


Yes, my iPod is on shuffle


----------



## farrellclaire

Amy Winehouse - Wake Up Alone


----------



## daringnovelist

DArenson said:


> This has been stuck in my head for about 48 hours now, and it won't leave!


I see your classic opera and raise you a classic movie version and muppets!

Carmen Jones:





"....This is the only opera that I know
I've heard this one is good!
We learned the words in French
And even still ... I don't know what it means!"

Camille


----------



## derek alvah

Watched some old Buffy episodes today. Now have "Virgin State Of Mind" by K's Choice stuck in my head. No idea what she's singing about.


----------



## Susan in VA

DArenson said:


> This has been stuck in my head for about 48 hours now, and it won't leave!


Aaaaarghhh!! Nooooo! 
In a former life I shared living space with someone who ran a recording studio in the living room.... very frequently some famous and instantly-recognizable piece of music was used as the background for new lyrics, usually meant to be humorous ones..... except when they're rehearsing and you hear it 100 times in a row (not exaggerating) it makes you want to scream. Some of those tunes (like this one!) I never wanted to hear again, _ever_.

I need to go play something -- anything! -- to get that out of my head now.


----------



## telracs

! ! ! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

The Odd Couple theme song.  I have no idea why.


----------



## Michael Crane

Have no idea why...


----------



## 1131

The Golden Girls theme song is stuck in my head for 2 days now.  I was just channel surfing.  Channel surfing is not illegal.  I do not deserve to be punished like this.


----------



## Angela

Twinkle, Twinkle... I have had my 3 year old grandaughter staying with me for the past week and it is her fav!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

derek alvah said:


> Watched some old Buffy episodes today.


Okay, thanks. Now that raised "Drawn to the Fire"

[Giles]
Will this do a thing to change her
Am I leaving Dawn in danger,
Is my slayer too far gone to care?"
[Xander]
What if Buffy can't defeat it,
[Anya]
Beady-eyes is right, we're needed
Or we could just sit around and glare


----------



## kcmay

It's the song from the Kindle commercial with the two people sitting on the beach.


----------



## derek alvah

D.A. Boulter said:


> Okay, thanks. Now that raised "Drawn to the Fire"
> 
> [Giles]
> Will this do a thing to change her
> Am I leaving Dawn in danger,
> Is my slayer too far gone to care?"
> [Xander]
> What if Buffy can't defeat it,
> [Anya]
> Beady-eyes is right, we're needed
> Or we could just sit around and glare
> 
> "Once More With Feeling". A very good episode.I was surprised at how well most of the actors could sing.
> 
> Now I've just watched an episode of "Dead Like Me" and have this stuck in my head.


----------



## farrellclaire

D.A. Boulter said:


> Okay, thanks. Now that raised "Drawn to the Fire"
> 
> [Giles]
> Will this do a thing to change her
> Am I leaving Dawn in danger,
> Is my slayer too far gone to care?"
> [Xander]
> What if Buffy can't defeat it,
> [Anya]
> Beady-eyes is right, we're needed
> Or we could just sit around and glare


My favourite episode of Buffy. 

Adele - Chasing Pavements. Keep catching myself singing it.


----------



## Michael Crane

"What's the Matter with Parents Today?" by NOFX


----------



## BTackitt

"Let's do the Time Warp Again"


----------



## Aravis60

The Sweater Song by Weezer


----------



## lonestar

Whip It by Devo


----------



## Michael Brian

"Catalyst" by Linkin Park.  Which is weird, because I usually don't like their music.  This particular song is really catchy though and quite a departure from the last song stuck in my head:  "Escape" (The Pina Colada Song).  It can get pretty random in my head.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Brendan Carroll said:


> The Odd Couple theme song. I have no idea why.


I've never seen the show, but I love the movie.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

I'm still in love with this movie, so this song is stuck in my head.

David Dalglish


----------



## Michael Crane

Guess who's been reliving their childhood today... well, when it comes to TV shows at least.


----------



## sjc

BTackitt said:


> "Let's do the Time Warp Again"


OMG!! Thanks...now it will be stuck in my head...lol. It's just a jump to the left and then a step to right. If we didn't see it live 20 times we didn't see it once. One weird cult movie. Yet it lives on and on and on. My daughter has the soundtrack.


----------



## Michael Crane

Yes, I'm reliving my childhood through TV shows today.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Eleanor Rigby...






Somebody said a couple lines and it bugged me for the next hour that I couldn't remember the words. Isn't YouTube wonderful?


----------



## AnnetteL

Bohemian Rhapsody. Driving me CRAZY.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Frankie and Johnny from an old cowboy movie.


----------



## lonestar

I Need You- America


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard




----------



## NogDog

"Once in a Lifetime" by The Talking Heads, because they were playing it over at the fire station about a block from my house when I was outside.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Haven't heard Popcorn in a long time. Won't click on your nasty trap . . . help, he's trying to infect me!

But I have something more powerful than that going through my head, so I guess I'm safe. I'm now into "A man's gotta do what a man's gotta do" from Dr. Horrible's Sing-along Blog.

Stand back everyone, nothing here to see
Just imminent danger, in the middle of it me.
Yes, Captain Hammer's here, hair blowing in the breeze,
The day needs my saving expertise.


----------



## Tracy Falbe

Shaman's Blues by the Doors on the album Soft Parade.

_There will never be another one like you.
There will never be another one
Who can do the things you do._

I was listening to it this afternoon. Lovely song. Written by Jim Morrison, and I like to imagine he's talking about himself.


----------



## farrellclaire

She Brings Me Love by Bad Company.  Stuck in my head because I had it on repeat all night, I'm a bit obsessive about playing the same song over and over.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

T.L. Haddix said:


> D. A. - is that Nathan Fillion?


Yep, Nathan Fillion. Dr. Horrible is Neil Patrick Harris. The whole show is filled with potential earworms. And it's a lot of fun. Created by Joss Weadon & Family and Friends during the writer's strike and put up on the net as a freebie. I bought the DVD which had great extras including "Commentary: The Musical'. Well worth a look-see, even if just on youtube. Nathan says it's the only film he's ever done where the directer said, "More cheese".


----------



## Valmore Daniels

The Fixx - Some People


----------



## telracs

Stop, Time from Big-The Musical.


----------



## David McAfee

Hey clear the way in the old Bazaar
Hey you, let us through it's a bright new star
Oh, come be the first one to flock to meet his eye

Make way here he comes 
Ring the bells, bang the drumsl
Oh, yer gonna love this guy!

Prince Ali, mighty is he Ali Ababwaaaaaa

Try getting _that_ one out of yer head!


----------



## julieannfelicity

Thanks to a discussion about the Amish (I made Amish Pasta Salad for a work BBQ today and they wanted to know why it was so sweet compared to regular pasta salad, and someone piped 'Well that's all the Amish have, sweets and sex') ...

I now have ...

_I smell sex and candy here
Who's that lounging in my chair
Who's that casting devious stares
In my direction
Mama this surely is a dream_

Stuck in my head ... thanks Manny, lol


----------



## Michael Crane

"I Don't Want to Spoil the Party" by the Beatles


----------



## Susan in VA

Anyone who's been to a Club Med will remember...  "Hands Up!"

Can't get the stupid thing out of my mind this morning.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Susan in VA said:


> Anyone who's been to a Club Med will remember... "Hands Up!"
> 
> Can't get the stupid thing out of my mind this morning.


Yeah, that's bad.

First thing this morning my GF (who's heading back home) says she's going to check in on her Delta flight. BOOM!

Delta Dawn, what's that flower you have on,
Could it be a faded rose from days gone by . . .

And I can't get rid of it. Arghh! Maybe this thread should be combined with the 'having a bad day' thread.


----------



## farrellclaire

Well, it was Renegade by Styx until I read McAvee's post - thanks a bunch.


----------



## 1131




----------



## telracs

David McAfee said:


> Hey clear the way in the old Bazaar
> Hey you, let us through it's a bright new star
> Oh, come be the first one to flock to meet his eye
> 
> Make way here he comes
> Ring the bells, bang the drumsl
> Oh, yer gonna love this guy!
> 
> Prince Ali, mighty is he Ali Ababwaaaaaa
> 
> Try getting _that_ one out of yer head!


easy, it never gets stuck there.


----------



## kari

Sunshine Song by Jason Mraz.

I usually have a Mraz song stuck in my head!


----------



## Scheherazade

My new favorite... who knew I'd ever like someone considered Bluegrass? She used to fiddle for Nickelcreek who I never listened to, but she's amazing. And she's going to be on Craig Ferguson in a couple minutes! The video is the song I just can't get out of my head.


----------



## Open Books

Our technical editor, Kelly, enjoys listening to this while she formats a book for kindle:


----------



## Christine Merrill

Mama Mia by ABBA.

It's going to be a long day.


----------



## rla1996

Bumper said:


> George Jones..... He stopped loving her today.


 I love that song.

Today for me it's Stuck Like Glue -the new Sugarland --Man I hate that song. What is country music coming to?


----------



## lonestar

Amarillo by Morning- George Strait


----------



## derek alvah

From Bones


----------



## traceya

Well this is a little weird.... I'm from Down Under and have never even visited your fair country but....
I'm reading Ricky Side's new book 'Oh Say Can You See' and yep, I've got the *American National Anthem* stuck in my head [I actually know all the words - years of watching the Superbowl I guess]

Very, very odd


----------



## Ali Cooper

Mean Girl by Status Quo, because I'm planning to teach it to primary age guitar students in a few weeks.

And, Don't Look Back in Anger by Oasis, for the same reason but older kids.


----------



## J.M Pierce

The theme song to Phineas and Ferb.


----------



## libbyfh

It must be karma finding this thread... this song has been in my head for a week now.. .I even posted about it on Facebook! A real blast from the past.


----------



## JennaAnderson

Moonshadow by Cat Stevens

Why?

I noticed that a Justin Bieber fanatic was following me on Twitter. So I posted:

"(Sung to the tune of Moonshadow) I'm being followed by Bieber lover, Bieb lover, Bieb lover."

Ha! They unfollowed me pretty quickly after that. No one of that age would get the reference anyway.


----------



## Michael Crane

"Tonight the World Dies" by Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## J.M Pierce

Now it's the Greatest American Hero theme. GET...OUT...OF...MY...HEAD.........


----------



## caseyf6

I woke up this morning with "Mickey" in my head...as in, "ooh Mickey he's so fine, he's so fine he blows my mind..."  ARGH.


----------



## Aravis60

The Sweater Song AGAIN! It seems like I get that song stuck in my head every time I hear someone say "sweater" I think.


----------



## lonestar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGoBQIhyFFM

Heard this earlier today. Brings back good memories.


----------



## Open Books

Today it's all about Martha and The Vandellas and a certain heatwave:


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

One of my favorite songs of all time. It's basically the anthem to my second book.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

David Bowie's "Ashes to Ashes", because we're currently watching (on DVD) the TV series of that name - and _loving_ it.


----------



## Michael Crane

Half-Orc said:


> One of my favorite songs of all time. It's basically the anthem to my second book.


Great song! First song I ever heard by them. Crazy video.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Michael Crane said:


> Great song! First song I ever heard by them. Crazy video.


Egad! You've never heard anything by Tool






They're stupidly long songs, too. Great for when I'm jogging.

David Dalglish


----------



## D.A. Boulter

J.M. Pierce said:


> Now it's the Greatest American Hero theme. GET...OUT...OF...MY...HEAD.........


Always loved that song. Enjoyed the show, too.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Having my granddaughters all weekend had its effect.  "The Itsy, Bitsy Spider".


----------



## Omega Point

Rannalla by Indica (It's in Finnish and translates as 'On the shore')
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aatq5FFifSk

The English version is oddly appropriate for Kindle Boards





_I don't speak or understand Finnish I just like the sound of the language_


----------



## Michael Crane

Half-Orc said:


> Egad! You've never heard anything by Tool


No, no. I meant that was the first song I had ever heard by them years and years ago.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard




----------



## Aravis60




----------



## Daniel Arenson

This song's got more cheese than a Frenchman's pantry, and is longer than a Robert Jordan fantasy series, but you gotta love it.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

New one for me:

Lennie Gallant: Tell me a Ghost Story

Tell me a tale that will chill my marrow
Tell me a tale to make my skin crawl back
Something to take my mind off what I'm thinking,
Something to save me from this heart attack

http://www.lenniegallant.com/music.html Track 3

I'm still trying to figure out what the song is about. I think I might know, but I'm not so sure.


----------



## Michael Crane




----------



## Michael Crane

"Natural Born Killer" by Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## traceya

Woke up this morning with Guns N Roses 'Welcome to the Jungle' stuck in my head... knew it would be a long and interesting day


----------



## RichardDR

Sixty-Minutes Theme. (tick tick tick tick tick tick tick...)


----------



## telracs

traceya said:


> Woke up this morning with Guns N Roses 'Welcome to the Jungle' stuck in my head... knew it would be a long and interesting day


darn, i was hoping you'd still have time warp stuck.


----------



## farrellclaire

I've been singing one line of this for so long I had to google and find out what it was.


----------



## Trilby

*Bonito*


----------



## libbyfh

Orpheus: I Cant Find the Time to Tell you....I dug it out of the dingy You Tube files, and now it WONT go away! Help!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Okay, here's a great one, and it's stuck between the ears for the last two days, and even more pronounced since I read it's almost John Lennon's "birthday" anniversary and they are planning big celebrations.  Anyway, it's Hey Jude.  And to boot, I heard within the last day that Hey Jude has got one of the most world famous long song endings that people are compelled to sing along with.  (I can vouch for that).

Barbara


----------



## Vegas_Asian

The Llama Song


----------



## Trilby

Vegas_Asian said:


> The Llama Song


Thanks a lot! I went and looked up that song and now it's stuck in my head and hubbys! lol


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Trilby said:


> Thanks a lot! I went and looked up that song and now it's stuck in my head and hubbys! lol


*evil laugh*.....did I just do that in the middle of the college computer lab....YES I DID


----------



## traceya

Woke up this morning with Pink's 'Funhouse' stuck in my head.... oh well, at least I know all the words


----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## BTackitt

Thanks to my teen at dinner tonight..
John Jacob Jinglheimer Schmidt, His name is my name too...


(you're welcome)


----------



## Vegas_Asian

still stuck on "The Llama Song"


----------



## lonestar

Forever- Chris Brown


----------



## seoerizer

Right now? It's What Do You Got by Bon Jovi.


----------



## DLs Niece

My daughter is apartment hunting today so I woke up with this song stuck in my head.


----------



## 16205

Forever Love,  Anna Nalick


----------



## J.M Pierce

Thanks to my little girl, "Down by the Bay".

Down by the bay, where the watermellons grow, back to my home, I dare not go.....

GET...OUT...NOW...

Seriously, my wife is about to shoot me if I start singing it one more time!


----------



## farrellclaire

*sigh*


----------



## Sean Sweeney

MTA by The Kingston Trio.


----------



## Michael Crane

One of my favorite Nine Inch Nails songs.


----------



## BTackitt

thanks to my DH last bnight at like 11pm as I was falling asleep... he asked me, what was that song...from COuntry Bears.. the girl singing in the restaurant... I woke up singing it..


----------



## ReeseReed

"Gitchee, Gitchee, Goo" from Phineas and Ferb (thanks, boys  )  If you don't know what the song is, don't google it.  It will burn into your brain and never leave!


----------



## Brenda Carroll




----------



## NogDog

"Dance on a Volcano" by Genesis (and as a bonus, you also get "Los Endos")


----------



## Susan in VA

Channeling the 70s tonight.






I know, I know. But turn up the volume a bit, and I bet you'll be tapping your toes too.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Thanks to Victorine's "Remember When..." thread, an old advertising jingle for Ovaltine.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I don't know why, but that silly drinking song from Jaws keeps running through my head:

Show me the way to go home
I'm tired and I want to go to bed
I had a little drink about an hour ago
And it went right to my head (or it's gone straight to my head)
Where ever I may roam
On land or sea or foam
You will always hear me singing this song
Show me the way to go home


----------



## Michael Crane

"Every Planet We Reach is Dead" by Gorillaz

Could be one of the coolest song titles.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caravanserai, by Loreena McKennitt






25 extra points if you can name all the instruments . . . or even half of them.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Folson Prison Blues.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

John Fitch V said:


> Folson Prison Blues.


Great song. Think I'll go listen to it now.


----------



## metal134

David Gilmour, "There's No Way Out of Here".  Also, Black Sabbath; "Neon Knights".


----------



## telracs

Opening for a Princess from Once Upon a Mattress.


----------



## farrellclaire

Thanks to the thread about who would play KBers in a movie, I can't stop singing Right Said Fred's I'm too sexy.  For my shirt.  Too sexy for my shirt.  So sexy it hurts.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

"Dude, You Have No Quran" Ahhh!!!!!!  Kill me.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

farrellclaire said:


> Thanks to the thread about who would play KBers in a movie, I can't stop singing Right Said Fred's I'm too sexy. For my shirt. Too sexy for my shirt. So sexy it hurts.


Ha ha!!


----------



## Michael Crane

Ugh.

My girlfriend and I went to a halloween store a few days ago, and they were playing that stupid Barbie Girl song from years ago.  It will not get out of my head.  GET OUT OF MY HEAD!!!!!     

Slayer can't even get this friggen' song out of my head.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

NEED I SAY MORE?!!!!


----------



## Guest

The theme from _Flash Gordon_ by Queen, all because of Joe Mitchell. Thanks Joe


----------



## Michael Crane

"Can't Buy Me Love" by the Beatles.

Not a bad lil' tune to get stuck in your head.


----------



## Indy

Hare Krishna mantra.  I hope to sleep without that changing.


----------



## Philip Chen




----------



## MrPLD

"Forza Dentro Me" by Holly Stell... that voice drills its way in and it takes a long time to get it out.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard




----------



## Maker

Some industrial/house music mix from my workout class. It's actually pretty annoying.


----------



## crebel

Flintstones, meet the Flinstones....


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Toxic glee edition


----------



## UltraPremiumDeluxe

Hey yesterday was the Glee version of Like a Virgin.

But today it's Kylie Minogue's Can't Get You Out of My Head.  Ironically.


----------



## Indy

it's old folk week for me... "how can I keep from singing"


----------



## Aravis60

Train's "Hey, Soul Sister." Stupid commercials.


----------



## bobavey

Don't know. I seem to have lost my head.


----------



## farrellclaire

Return of the Mack.


----------



## tsilver

Beautiful Ohio.  I guess I'm feeling sentimental.

Terry


----------



## NogDog

"You Keep Me Hangin' On"

Choose your version:


----------



## Indy

99 luftballoons.


----------



## daringnovelist

After seeing Singing in the Rain in a real theater, for the longest time I had "Fit as a Fiddle and Ready for Love" stuck in my head. But now I've got Back-eye Peas in my head. (And I swear it's from seeing this video a year ago that some kids at Universite de Quebec did in one take.)






Camille


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

And when it comes to opera...

Who can forget the greatest performance of Wagner ever produced....


----------



## Kevin D.

Dream Theater - Rite of Passage


----------



## farrellclaire

daringnovelist said:


> After seeing Singing in the Rain in a real theater, for the longest time I had "Fit as a Fiddle and Ready for Love" stuck in my head. But now I've got Back-eye Peas in my head. (And I swear it's from seeing this video a year ago that some kids at Universite de Quebec did in one take.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camille


That video rocks, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Rita

All evening I've been humming "Mack The Knife" by Bobby Darin.


----------



## daringnovelist

D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> And when it comes to opera...
> 
> Who can forget the greatest performance of Wagner ever produced....


Well, you know that Wagner's music is better than it sounds, especially when animated by Chuck Jones. (The intro on that looks modern, though. Must have been done for the compilation.)

Camille


----------



## Hippie2MARS

"Love the Way You Lie"


----------



## RichardDR

"I Feel Pretty"...which disturbs me as I am a fifty-year-old, overweight, straight white-man.


----------



## Geemont

I don't normally listen to "songs' when I listen to music, but for some strange reason this song has been rattling around my head recently: (P.S., I quit smoking in 1997).


----------



## telracs

P!NK's "Better get the party started"  (thanks lonestar)


----------



## 13500

Marilyn Manson's version of "This is Halloween" from the "Nightmare Revisited" cd.


----------



## Rita

RichardDR said:


> "I Feel Pretty"...which disturbs me as I am a fifty-year-old, overweight, straight white-man.


I LOVE IT!! I laughed out loud when I read this. Thanks for the visual.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

"One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer" -- George Thorogood.


----------



## farrellclaire

Imelda May - Johnny got a Boom Boom

Gooo awn da 'Melda.


----------



## Christine Merrill

Mama Mia by ABBA.

Why, God?  Why?


----------



## 13500

Christine Merrill said:


> Mama Mia by ABBA.
> 
> Why, God? Why?


My condolences.


----------



## derek alvah

A friend at work has been trying to get me to watch a show called Eastbound and Down. Now I can't get the Smokie and The Bandit theme out of my head. May have to kill him.


----------



## KindleChickie

I'm Still Here by Tom Waits. This one gets stuck in my head for days each time I hear it. I hate it...


----------



## originalgrissel

For some unknown reason when I woke up today I had "Valley Girl" by Frank & Moon Zappa on a perpetual loop in my brain! Haven't heard the song in years (though I was stoked to get the 45 of it back in the early 80s when it came out) but there it was...repeating over and over.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I must be getting old.  My family is looking at me like I'm crazy today for walking around singing Roger Miller:

Ya can't roller skate in a buffalo herd
Ya can't roller skate in a buffalo herd
Ya can't roller skate in a buffalo herd
But you can be happy if you've a mind to

Ya can't take a shower in a parakeet cage
Ya can't take a shower in a parakeet cage
Ya can't take a shower in a parakeet cage
But you can be happy if you've a mind to

All ya gotta do is put your mind to it
Knuckle down, buckle down, do it, do it, do it

Well, ya can't go a-swimmin' in a baseball pool
Ya can't go swimmin' in a baseball pool
Ya can't go swimmin' in a baseball pool
But you can be happy if you've a mind to

Ya can't change film with a kid on your back
Ya can't change film with a kid on your back
Ya can't change film with a kid on your back
But you can be happy if you've a mind to

Ya can't drive around with a tiger in your car
Ya can't drive around with a tiger in your car
Ya can't drive around with a tiger in your car
But you can be happy if you've a mind to

All ya gotta do is put your mind to it
Knuckle down, buckle down do it, do it, do it

Well, ya can't roller skate in a buffalo herd
Ya can't roller skate in a buffalo herd
Ya can't roller skate in a buffalo herd
But you can be happy if you've a mind to

Ya can't go fishin' in a watermelon patch
Ya can't go fishin' in a watermelon patch
Ya can't go fishin' in a watermelon patch
But you can be happy if you've a mind to


----------



## farrellclaire

Where's your mama gone?  (Where's your mama gone?)


----------



## Chris Hallbeck

<yo gabba>
"it is fall, it is fall
The leaves are falling everywhere
THAT MEANS IT'S FALL"
</gabba>


----------



## Michael Crane

Cannot get this score out of my head.


----------



## farrellclaire

I just realised I've been humming the music from the ipad ads.


----------



## William Meikle

This... Nick Cave, Kylie and Shane McGowan singing a Dylan song. What's not to like?


----------



## traceya

For like nearly a week now I've had Julie Andrews singing 'My Favourite Things' - it's driving me NUTS


----------



## Philip Chen

The problem is that it is one of my favorite songs.


----------



## William Meikle

Today my guitar is Chuck Berry red...


----------



## angelmum3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5kZ_zAybmE&feature=player_embedded






Its the Bobby Flay Commercial - it's hysterical, and I LOL... but the beat... ah the beat...

"Knock knock knock knock knock on the door, big surprise, oh it's Bobby Flay. Think that you have what it takes to beat Bobby Flay? He comes to your house, you can beat him if you really try. Hot dog, carrot cake, saute , flambe, throwdown, showdown, in front of the whole town. Think that you have what it takes to beat Bobby Flay?"


----------



## Susan in VA

williemeikle said:


> Today my guitar is Chuck Berry red...


Seeing the title of yours got this one stuck in my head instead!


----------



## john_a_karr

Didn't like it that much went it first came out but the refrain pops into mind waaay too often now.

Hey, hey wanna be a rockstar ... 

Nickelback - Rockstar (uncensored w/ lyrics)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I went to my GD's 1st grade music class and one of those songs is stuck in my head. You substitute long vowels for the correct vowels. Funny. We didn't do the cow and snake parts.


----------



## Susan in VA

john_a_karr said:


> Didn't like it that much went it first came out but the refrain pops into mind waaay too often now.
> 
> Hey, hey wanna be a rockstar ...
> 
> Nickelback - Rockstar (uncensored w/ lyrics)


I had never heard of this... so I listened... I could go for the part about hiding out with a dictionary!


----------



## terryr

All freaking evening, for some reason, this song has been in my head.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

One of the most beautiful songs I've heard of late.


----------



## Tris

This is a funny an ironic thread!  Ever since I heard it in a pub in either Kinsale or Dingle (Ireland), it has been stuck in my head for weeks!  Even though for a week I didn't know anything but the main line to the chorus!  It's "Wild Rover" and one time I thought that it was finally gone...another friend of mine in Ireland with me said "Hey did you ever get that 'Wild Rover' song out of your head?"  Oh dear, it just started back up again.  At least I was given a repreve yesterday with only Tommy O'Sullivan's song of "People of West Cork And Kerry" playing for most of the day.  Now it's back to "Wild Rover"...screw it, it's a fun song and I added to my iPod...at least I know the lyrics.  

If you want to know how catchy it is, I played it for my friend while we were going on the freeway.  It was instantly stuck in her head for pretty much the whole afternoon and early evening.

Tris


----------



## William Meikle

I won't get any older now that angels wanna wear my...


----------



## xandy3

OMG by Usher and Wil.I.Am.  

Over and over again....

Repeating on a Loop!!!!! SINCE I WOKE UP!!! PLEASEGODMAKEITSTOOOOOOP!!!!  

Must.Listen.To.Led.Zeppelin.Now.


----------



## telracs

I've got a commercial jingle stuck in my brain...

1-800-KARS4KIDS
K-A-R-S cars for kids
1-800-KARS4KIDS
Donate your care today.


----------



## S.L. Baum

Minuet for Cello - daughter is practicing for her recital - I woke up at 6 am with it rolling around in my head


----------



## Melonhead

I've got 1999 (Prince). I don't care as long as it's not Bohemian Rhapsody or Copacabana. Those two last for days.


----------



## Cochise

Tipp City by The Amps


----------



## terryr

The funeral march from Mahler's 1st symphony... (but for some reason it always reminds me of Three Blind Mice instead of Frère Jacques)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfikrcDolG0


----------



## drenee

Valmore Daniels said:


> I must be getting old. My family is looking at me like I'm crazy today for walking around singing Roger Miller:
> 
> Ya can't roller skate in a buffalo herd
> Ya can't roller skate in a buffalo herd
> Ya can't roller skate in a buffalo herd
> But you can be happy if you've a mind to


I love this song. You have different lyrics than the one I listen to. A great message in this silly song.

I Never Promised You a Rose Garden by Lynn Anderson. I have no clue why.
deb


----------



## BTackitt

DH is watching *Hocus Pocus* atm, so running through my brain is:


----------



## djwv

Secret Meeting by The National
"I had a secret meeting in the basement of my brain"
Love that line...


----------



## Tripp

"Twisted" by Joni Mitchell. It has been going through my head every morning while I have been getting ready for work. Hmmm...I wonder if there is a message in there for me?


----------



## Michael Crane

Yes, I just saw ROCKY HORROR yesterday for the first time ever.


----------



## theaatkinson

I wish it was something cool like A Perfect Circle or Tool or Incubus or somesuch.

instead, it's the good morning good morning song from the cialis commercial.

don't ask me why


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

"Oompah-loompah, doopity doo..."


----------



## farrellclaire




----------



## xandy3

unfortunately, tonight's earworm is Hollaback Girl.


----------



## metal134

For Whom the Bell Tolls.


----------



## rla1996

just keep swimming, just keep swimming...


----------



## Aravis60

I've had this one for the last couple of days:


----------



## 4Katie

Time Warp, because FOX is showing commercials for Glee during the Redskins game. I only have to hear a few seconds of that song before it's stuck in my head.


----------



## farrellclaire




----------



## Cochise

Know by Chris Whitley,






From his second album Din of Ecstasy. It was huge departure from Living with the law (his first album) and it lost him quite a few fans. Its a love it or hate it thing.


----------



## William Meikle

Don't ask me what I think of you
I might not give the answer that you want me to...


----------



## xandy3




----------



## NogDog

"That's Amore", because that's the tune UPS uses for their "That's Logistics" commercial.


----------



## Philip Chen




----------



## terryr

Waltzing Matilda.

And I am stuck on the first verse like a broken record.

_Once a jolly swagman camped by a billabong
under the shade of a coolibah tree
and he sang as he watched and he waited til his billy boiled
you'll come a waltzing Matilda with me ..._

and I hoped I spelled it all right...and got the words right, but those are the ones I'm sitting here singing over and over and over and over and it's a good thing my parrot hasn't picked it up yet.

I have no idea why, either... maybe I'm just channeling my inner Aussie.


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## farrellclaire

Philip Chen said:


>


Hate that song so much.  Everyone sings it to me to wreck my head. Works without fail.


----------



## xandy3

My little niece was here today, therefore we watched...






and, that was stuck in my head all day.


----------



## tsilver

Poems can be like songs.  I had a poem stuck in my head as I was trying to sleep:  The Highway Man

The wind was a torrent of darkness
Among the gusty trees
The moon was a ghostly galleon
tossed upon cloudy seas
The road was a ribbon of moonlight 
Over the purple moor 
And the highway man came riding, riding, riding
up to the old inn door.  (I think I have the words right but not sure)


----------



## Aravis60

tsilver said:


> Poems can be like songs. I had a poem stuck in my head as I was trying to sleep: The Highway Man
> 
> The wind was a torrent of darkness
> Among the gusty trees
> The moon was a ghostly galleon
> tossed upon cloudy seas
> The road was a ribbon of moonlight
> Over the purple moor
> And the highway man came riding, riding, riding
> up to the old inn door. (I think I have the words right but not sure)


I love that poem! Have you ever heard Loreena McKennitt's version?


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Aravis60 said:


> I love that poem! Have you ever heard Loreena McKennitt's version?


I have most of her CDs. Love that rendition.


----------



## Victorine

Somebody to Love by Justin Bieber.

Yeah, don't say it.  

Vicki


----------



## xandy3

...and I don't even know why.


----------



## MichelleR

Love Train. I heard it on the radio, I heard it while watching the Rally for Sanity -- it's stuck.


----------



## Aravis60

This morning it's


----------



## Susan in VA




----------



## DLs Niece

Don't Cry, Guns N Roses


----------



## farrellclaire




----------



## DYB

I've been humming Mireille Matthieu's "Ma melodie d'amour" for days.


----------



## mattposner

Snape ... Snape ... Severus Snape...


----------



## farrellclaire

mattposner said:


> Snape ... Snape ... Severus Snape...


I _love _ this. My 6 and 3 yr olds play snape and dumbledore in my house. Too funny.


----------



## J.M Pierce




----------



## xandy3

Bad Romance by Lady Gaga.  

And, I don't even like that song.  LOL


----------



## NogDog

Listened to this album yesterday, the song "Onward" choked me up as it made me think about my poor sick puppy, and now I can't get it out of my head.


----------



## Cochise

The Man With The Golden Gun was on Tv recently and now I can't stop humming the title theme...


----------



## farrellclaire

Thanks to Fable:


----------



## Aris Whittier

Jason Mraz -I'm Yours


----------



## xandy3




----------



## derek alvah

Was watching the second season of Castle on dvd, heard this song, and it just stayed in my head.


----------



## vwkitten

Never Smile at a Crocodile from Peter Pan -- taught the song to my daughter (then 3, now 4 years old) when my book came out and she loves to sing it at night before she goes to bed.... hmmm.... rethinking.... was fun for the first month.... now a year later... getting old -- LOL -- but at least she supports my writing -- LOL


----------



## Cochise

This shuffled its way to the top of my MP3 player today, try getting this one out of your head.....

Twiggy Twiggy by the Pizzicato Five


----------



## Omega Point

Within Tempation - Somewhere

This is the most beautiful version: Somewhere (Feat Anneke Van Giersbergen) - Live In Eindhoven 2008


----------



## KindleChickie

It could all be so simple, but you would rather make it hard..

Loving you is like a battle and we both end up with scars...


----------



## farrellclaire

KindleChickie said:


> It could all be so simple, but you would rather make it hard..
> 
> Loving you is like a battle and we both end up with scars...


*Loves*

The First Time (Ever I saw Your Face) sung by a man. On a Simon Cowell show. Except it's good.


----------



## libbyfh

"I got a feeling" by the Black Eyed Peas. Please! go away!


----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## xandy3

Violent Femmes 

Gone daddy, gone.


----------



## Aravis60




----------



## KindleChickie

this one has been bumping around in my brain for a couple of months now.






Cant help it the shape Im in
Cant sing, aint pretty and my legs are thin
But dont ask me what I think of you
I might not give the answer that you want me too


----------



## xandy3

The Beatles--Let it Be


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Up On The House-Top by The Chipmunks.


----------



## farrellclaire




----------



## Sean Sweeney

farrellclaire said:


>


Very nice, Claire. That's what Ipswich Town's going to be in a month's time.


----------



## G. Henkel




----------



## Victorine

This one has been stuck in my head all day. And I don't mind. It's a loverly song. 

Vicki


----------



## metal134

"I got something to say,
I killed a baby today"

If anyone knows what song that's from, you get a cookie.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

NaNaNa by My Chemical Romance. The video doesn't do it the song justice. love the band


----------



## Luke King

Quite surprisingly, Toxic, by Britney Spears.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

metal134 said:


> "I got something to say,
> I killed a baby today"
> 
> If anyone knows what song that's from, you get a cookie.


Last Caress....where's my cookie 

Now that song's stuck in my head


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Living on a prayer is stuck in mine, thanks to Pandora


----------



## metal134

Kindled Spirit said:


> Last Caress....where's my cookie
> 
> Now that song's stuck in my head


As promised:


----------



## Kindled Spirit

metal134 said:


> As promised:


YUM!! My favorite  Thanks


----------



## farrellclaire

Keep singing this. My OH is looking worried.


----------



## Andra

The dance instructor at our two-step class last night played this song as a warm-up and now it's stuck... Thanks David!
Shania Twain's _What Made You Say That _ from her first album.


----------



## Martel47

The intro/theme to Schoolhouse Rock.  The kids have been watching them the last couple of days as part of homeschool.

Schoolhouse Rocky taught me that knowledge is power!


----------



## xandy3




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## farrellclaire

Cannot get this out of my head.


----------



## CandyTX

I've had this one stuck in my head for like 2 months. I get it out of my head and it comes back. It's EVERYWHERE. Commercials, the radio, my Pandora... Ahhhh! I like the song, but it's stalking me! Not that I'd mind the lead singer guy stalking me...


----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## JRTomlin

Edith Piaf's "Non, Je Ne regrette Rien".


----------



## NogDog




----------



## xandy3

Black & Yellow.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

The "Istsy Bisty Spider".....sure sign of insanity !!  ARGggggg


----------



## Susan in VA

NapCat said:


> The "Istsy Bisty Spider".....sure sign of insanity !! ARGggggg


It must be the Iowa weather.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Susan in VA said:


> It must be the Iowa weather.


Ha ! 
Yup ! Thanks for the giggle !
Well, back to shoveling, brushing and defrosting.....

Walter


----------



## daveconifer

It's is so ironic that I saw this thread because I can't get this dumb Cheap Trick song out of my head.  I haven't heard it in at least twenty years...


----------



## Jennybeanses

For the last week I've been walking around singing Sting's "Shape of My Heart." Not even listening to it seems to kill the earworm.


----------



## J Dean

From the movie FRIDAY NIGHT LIGHTS...


----------



## KindleChickie

Once I had love and it was a gas
Soon turned out to be a pain in the ....
Seemed like the real thing


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Florence and the Machine's The Drumming Song:






Saw them on Saturday Night Live, promptly bought the CD and have been playing it all week, much to the dismay of my Country-loving husband.


----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Keith Blenman

Start wearing purple, wearing purple...
Start wearing purple for me nooooow.


----------



## xandy3




----------



## Christopher Bunn

The one that goes "A, B, C, D, E, F, G..." Yes, there are small children in my house. We child-proofed everything, but they still get in.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Keane - Somewhere only we know


----------



## JRTomlin

Still Piaf for me. God, I love her singing.


----------



## KindleChickie

I idolize you

Lizz Wright


----------



## Susan in VA

JRTomlin said:


> Still Piaf for me. God, I love her singing.


I went on a three-day Piaf binge after the last time you posted...

Today, alas, I'm stuck on a stupid _commercial_. Aaaack!


----------



## metal134

"The Trees" by Rush.  There's just something about a song that deals with Communist Maples.


----------



## Andra

I'm not going to link it because the files I can find on youtube are poor quality, but I have the Cupid Shuffle stuck in my head.  We have a party at the dance studio Tuesday nights and last night they played that song and had everyone get up and do the dance.  Now I keep hearing "to the right, to the right, to the right, to the right, to the left, to the left, to the left, to the left..." over and over...


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

the intro tune to pretty little liars... prob because I was just browsing through them on amazon


----------



## J Dean

metal134 said:


> "The Trees" by Rush. There's just something about a song that deals with Communist Maples.


... and the trees are all kept equal with hatchet, axe, and saw...

Great tune. A lot of Ayn Rand in Peart.


----------



## theaatkinson

something ridiculous.

"See my vest, see my vest, made of pure gorilla chest..."

Mr Burns on the Simpsons.

don't ask...


----------



## daringnovelist

Sigh

I get a lot of news by following certain news and political people on Twitter -- lots of live commentary, etc. I also follow Steve Martin.

Now every time I see or hear anything about the serious situation in Egypt, this song starts playing in my head:

The King Tut Song

"He coulda won a Grammy, buried in his jammies!"

Camille


----------



## Jennybeanses

kiazishiru said:


> the intro tune to pretty little liars... prob because I was just browsing through them on amazon


I was just reading through this with Love in an Elevator stuck in my head, but now I'm singing the Pretty Little Liars intro.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Throw away your television


----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## CandyTX

You & Me Together by Dave Matthews Band
Love the song (and the band)


----------



## telracs

Little Rabbit Foo Foo



Spoiler



thanks intinst.


----------



## CCrooks

Rhythm of Love - Scorpions

Cheesy fun video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFAf_29KYTs


----------



## cc84

Queen - Radio Ga Ga. Love it, and i'm a bit obsessed with watching them perform it at Live Aid on Youtube at the moment! And i'm also a huge fan of Freddie Mercury and it cheers me up just watching him


----------



## SneezyCharmed

Radio Silence - Lucie Silvas (UK singer/songwriter) amazing artist if you can have a listen on YTube


----------



## telracs

sad song for Valentine's Day. Sums up how I feel about the holiday

@cc84, did you know they're working on a musical about Freddie's life?


----------



## William Meikle

She's my woman of gold and she's not very old... uh-hu-hu


----------



## William L.K.

Holiday Road by Lindsay Buckingham...Woof, woof, woof!


----------



## CaitLondon

Five. Five dollar foot long.

Subway sandwich song.


----------



## 25803

I finally got around to watching last week's Glee tonight and now I have thriller, thriller, thriller stuck in my head


----------



## xandy3

Black Eyed Peas--The Time (Dirty Bit)


----------



## CCrooks

Josh Ritter - The Curse

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXBI2_zH9Js&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Ben White

"We are the movers, imagination movers, we are the movers, imagination movers ..."

I think what the situation needs is some imagination!

Also Beezleboss from the Tenacious D movie.  "Come on Kage, let's bring the thun-dah!"

An odd combination, I admit.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

some song from morning musme


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

From The Flower Drum Song, which is one of my all time favorite movies


----------



## cc84

> @cc84, did you know they're working on a musical about Freddie's life?


I had heard something, i think i heard Sacha Baron Cohen was going to play him. I dont really know what to think about that. I mean, it could either be really great or really bad. How can you imitate the greatest showman ever i dont know. Only ever be one Freddie is what i think


----------



## kjn33

F*&* You from Cee Lo, the clean version from the grammys that he sang with Gwyneth Paltrow............never listened to him before that night.........now I can't get it out of my head.


----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks

I finally got the christina perri song "jar of hearts" out of my head, then I clicked on the Dana Little banner and now have her music bouncing around my thoughts.


----------



## melissalwebb

The song "Secrets" by OneRepublic has been stuck on endless repeat in my brain for the last two weeks.  I can't seemed to find anything to make it stop.  It just keeps going and going...


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

LOL Thanks a lot, Kimberley. Now that one's in my head too!


----------



## Guest

the song from the movie Titanic " Every night in my dreams"...


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

Augustana "Sweet and Low"


----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## drenee

It's been stuck in my head for days and days and days.


----------



## Victorine

This has been stuck in my head for days.

Vicki


----------



## Jennybeanses

The chorus of this song has been glued to my brain for three days.


----------



## William Meikle




----------



## drenee

To be honest these songs have not currently been in my head. But playing around on YouTube and found these of my dad from 1966. 
I'm so excited I can't stand myself right now.






This second one I have never heard before.


----------



## tsilver

Queenie (I think that's the title)

There's a burlesque theater where the gang likes to go
to see Queenie, the cutie of the burlesque show etc.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

'Racing Day' from the Backyardigans CD I just bought my kids.


----------



## Learnmegood

I'm embarrassed to admit that as I scanned down the list of thread topics and saw this one, I suddenly stopped humming "I'm too sexy."


----------



## Philip Chen

farrellclaire said:


> Hate that song so much.  Everyone sings it to me to wreck my head. Works without fail.


























How about this one then?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I'm very sad to report that what usually gets stuck in my head is something from one of the grandkids' programs.  Right now it's "Dora The Explorer."  Grrrr....


----------



## Harry Shannon

My daughter is a huge GLEE fan, so at least the songs are paired with classics from time to time, as in the show. Still, Kiesha singing about waking up in a bath tub with a bottle of Jack Daniels doesn't do much for my morning.


----------



## William Meikle




----------



## KindleChickie

Etta...Sugar on the Floor


----------



## thejosh86

I'm a young whippersnapper, apparently.


----------



## AnnetteL

MC Hammer's "Can't Touch This," because a friend just linked here:


----------



## xandy3




----------



## NogDog

For possibly obvious reasons:






Contained in everything I do
There's a love, I feel for you
Proclaimed in everything I write
You're the light
Burning, brightly
Onward through the night
Onward through the night
Onward through the night of my life

Displayed in all the things I see
There's a love you show to me
Portrayed in all the things you say
You're the day
Leading the way
Onward through the night
Onward through the night
Onward through the night of my life

Onward through the night
Onward through the night
Onward through the night of my life


----------



## Tom Schreck

"Suspicious Minds"...Caught in a trap...can't walk out...because I love you too much ba-by...


----------



## Ian Weaver

Alphie Boe singing Take me Home from Les Miserables - off to see it (again) in August.

Ian


----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## William Meikle




----------



## JimC1946

I'm a huge Abba fan, and "Waterloo" is the song that keeps popping back into my head.


----------



## julieannfelicity

Mike, yesterday I had Time Warp stuck in my head because I saw an old original 1970's movie poster at a flea market (which I bought!) of The Rocky Horror Picture Show, and immediately thought of you.   

Right now I have 'Another One Bites the Dust' by Queen stuck in my head.


----------



## Ian Fraser

the Korean version of 'Ave Maria' - from a cute little K-film called '200 Pound Beauty.' This is the actress
herself singing.


----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## kaotickitten

Hello Mary Lou

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLkCWT2neuI


----------



## xandy3

Pink--F***ing Perfect.


----------



## daveconifer

My mind is always takes a fragment of something I heard and converts it to a song lyric.  So, since I had "Bad labs" on the brain, I can't get "Badlands" out of my head!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White




----------



## coffeetx

That song "Friday" by Rebecca Black. MY teenager keeps listening to it and all the parodies of it on youtube!


----------



## thejosh86

I've been listening to this d*mn thing on repeat for like 30 mins now.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I watched Crazy Heart, with Jeff Bridges, last weekend and I still can't get "This Ain't No Place for the Weary Kind" out of my brain. Doesn't help that I only know the first eight lines...followed by the chorus over and over and over...


----------



## JimJ

Holly Rose said:


> That song "Friday" by Rebecca Black. MY teenager keeps listening to it and all the parodies of it on youtube!


That song has taken up permanent residence in my head. Sadly, I have no child to blame it on. I heard about how bad it was and watched it. It's the Plan 9 From Outer Space of music videos, I love it.

It's also my ringtone


----------



## daveconifer

B-52's, Channel Z.  I finally got rid of Badlands.  That sucker wouldn't go away, and I know why...


----------



## JRTomlin

This: 




Fortunately I really like it and Scotland's own Paolo.


----------



## bnapier

"Welcome to your life;
there's no turning back.
Even while you sleep
We will find you
acting on your best behavior..."

Not a bad song to be stuck in my head, though...LOVE this tune


----------



## Keith Blenman




----------



## susie

Jimmy Wong's reaction to Alexandra Wallace.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zulEMWj3sVA


----------



## Geoffrey

... It's just a Jump to the Left!






We're going to a midnight showing tonight with full floor show. Hurray!!


----------



## KindleChickie

I idolize you by Lizz Wright


----------



## Elizabeth Black

I watched the Dirty Harry movie "The Dead Pool" today, and I completely forgot Jim Carrey was in it! He played a doped-up rock star lip-syncing Guns N' Roses for a horrible music video. He looks like a zygote in this movie, and he wasn't even a star yet. Now I have "Welcome To The Jungle" and that entire goofy scene stuck in my head! Here it is in case you want to see it. It's good for a laugh.

So what song is stuck inside _your_ head?


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Doctor Who theme


----------



## kindlequeen

Dog Days Are Over by Florence and the Machine


----------



## Elizabeth Black

mom133d said:


> Doctor Who theme


And the new season starts tonight on BBC-America!


----------



## Elizabeth Black

kindlequeen said:


> Dog Days Are Over by Florence and the Machine


Florence and the Machine rocks.


----------



## Tripp

Surprisingly, right now nothing.  There usually is one song that will go through my head for weeks only to be replaced by another.  I think it would drive me crazy except for the fact that it will only go through my head while I am getting ready in the morning.  Then it is gone for the rest of the day.  Next morning it starts all over again.


----------



## Jane917

As a speech pathologist, I work with several kids with autism. One of my students recently visited DisneyLand and now hums (constantly) the Small World song. I grew up near Disneyland, and it took my years to get this tune out of my mind. Now it is stuck again!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

The Itsy-Bitsy Spider !!!  argggggggggggg......


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Smoke On The Water


----------



## TLM

It that song from the Beer commercial. The one with the big international party and the guy knows and greets everyone.  It might be Heiniken (?).


----------



## rayhensley

This is stuck in my head.


----------



## MrPLD

right now, for the last 2 days,  Madonna's "Don't tell me".


----------



## spotsmom

I have had a song stuck in my head for over 20 years.  I simply cannot find out the song's title or even the band.  The song starts "well, I climbed on board that lonesome westbound train..."  The chorus starts "oooo, oooo, oooo, I can hear the whistle blow.  oooo, oooo, oooo, telling me it's time to go, part of me's leaving and part of me's staying..."  It's by probably a country band.  It drives me crazy that I can't find out about it.  I have that cool app from Apple that will recognize "any" song it hears, but not this one (probably too old, like me).


----------



## originalgrissel

"Granite State of Mind" (by the Super Secrect Project) which is a parody of Jay Z's "Empire State of Mind" with the song being about New Hampshire rather than NY. It's frigging hilarious and really well done. I'm not from New Hampshire, (though I did once get a horrible sunburn there) but I'm a fan of the Free State Project and someone linked to this on the FSP facebook page a few weeks ago & I loved it and I've had it in my head ever since.


----------



## xandy3

Madonna--Holiday!
3rd favorite Live Aid Performance (next to U2 and Queen)

To this date: My favorite song by her EVER! Never forget the first time I ever heard it...


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

"Fighting Trousers" by Professor Elemental.


----------



## KindleChickie

Cee Lo Greens unmentionable titled song....


----------



## BuddyGott

daveconifer said:


> B-52's, Channel Z. I finally got rid of Badlands. That sucker wouldn't go away, and I know why...


Thanks, Dave. You put Channel Z into my head. I'm cool with that though. It's a great song!

Going to YouTube and watching the video for it led me to their video for Deadbeat Club. Now that one's stuck in my head.


----------



## rayhensley




----------



## JRTomlin

For Easter, I LOVE the rabbit:






And I love one of the lines: It was in love I was created and in love is how I hope I die...


----------



## Susan in VA

_Melody_, an old depressing song by Cher.


----------



## rayhensley




----------



## Ann in Arlington

This isn't us but we did the piece Saturday night. . . .I played the first trumpet part, though on a flute. We also had an oboe and bassoon along with piano and two guitars as accompaniment.

The tune is THAXTED taken from Holst's _The Planets_ -- _Jupiter_ I think.

(oh, and I merged two similar threads. . . . .  )


----------



## mscottwriter

My husband and I took our kids to the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame this past weekend, and in their 'One Hit Wonders' display was the song, "Breakfast at Tiffany's" which I hate!!  Unfortunately, it's embedded in my mind, and every time I *do* manage to forget it, my son says, "Hey, what was that song you hated so much that we heard at the Hall of Fame?"  Grrrr....


----------



## traceya

'Going to the chapel and we're gonna get married......'
It's all down to the Royal Wedding, every cable channel is using that song to advertise it and I can't stop singing it but I don't know all the stupid words


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I've had Mother's day song's stuck in my head all week.  I came home from Easter Sunday singing, "Mother, I love you, Mother I do"


----------



## xandy3

_Whatever Gets You Through The Night_--John Lennon and Elton John


----------



## Michael Crane

"Too Much Too Soon" by Green Day is currently stuck in my head... not that that's a bad thing.


----------



## Coral Moore

For about a week now it's been Video Killed the Radio Star.

Gak. It. Just. Won't Die.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

spotsmom said:


> I have had a song stuck in my head for over 20 years. I simply cannot find out the song's title or even the band. The song starts "well, I climbed on board that lonesome westbound train..." The chorus starts "oooo, oooo, oooo, I can hear the whistle blow. oooo, oooo, oooo, telling me it's time to go, part of me's leaving and part of me's staying..." It's by probably a country band. It drives me crazy that I can't find out about it. I have that cool app from Apple that will recognize "any" song it hears, but not this one (probably too old, like me).


I doubt it's the right song, but the only one I could find that was even remotely close was "Love Still Remains" by Emmylou Harris.

I haven't had any songs stuck inside my head in a couple of days but this morning I woke up hearing "Cosmic Love" by Florence And The Machine.


----------



## rayhensley




----------



## spotsmom

EUREKA (I think)!!!  The song that has been running through my head for 20 years (because I couldn't find out the name/artist) has probably been found, thanks to fellow KB member The Hooded Claw!!!

Can you imagine the relief?


----------



## hamerfan

Fat Bottomed Girls by Queen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMnjF1O4eH0


----------



## JRTomlin

You know I like this song but it has been running through my head for THREE days!






Urgh. It can stop now.


----------



## JimJ

Been catching up on the HBO series "Treme" and can't get the theme out of my head now:


----------



## rayhensley




----------



## julieannfelicity

Sorry  I had to share the pain a little.


----------



## julieannfelicity

Absolutely love her!


----------



## Elizabeth Black

This song is stuck inside my head, but I like it so that's a good thing. It's "Hold On, Hold On" by Neko Case.


----------



## JRTomlin

Today THIS one is stuck in my head because yesterday was a good day for Scots and Scotland!






Saor Alba! It's coming.


----------



## xandy3

Kinda my indie author theme song.


----------



## Susan in VA

Another oldie... _Ferry Cross the Mersey_, just the refrain over and over and over and MAKE IT STOP!


----------



## rayhensley




----------



## xandy3

Lil Jon--To the window, to the wall...til the sweat drips of my....
aw skeet skeet...

You know why?  because I watch Celeb Apprentice.  LOL (I really wanted him to win!) 

And Chris Rock is my favorite comedian and he does a skit about that song, that I just listened to for the 10,000th time.  LOL


----------



## NogDog

One of the news reports about the oil company tax breaks got this one going in my head:


----------



## KindleChickie

My life my life my life my life in the sunshine.....


----------



## balaspa

Right now that Rolling in the Deep song by Adelle.  However, I am VERY easy to get an earworm stuck in my head.  It seems like any tune can get stuck in my brain.


----------



## JeanneM

This one has been running in my head all day today...not sure why, but it is time for me to pull out my old Superfly album...yes, I still have it.


----------



## Not Here

I have Tonight, Tonight by Hot Chelle Rae. I had no idea until I watched the video that not only is the kid Sam from Glee on it, but one of the band members is his brother.


----------



## MichelleR

Let's see if this instills a new one:


----------



## NogDog

Anyone besides me ever get instrumentals stuck in their ears?


----------



## Guest

"Breathe" by the Bodeans.
Been stuck there for a week.


----------



## lpking

Something by Jets Overhead (local group) which the local radio station plays constantly. However, it's soft and unintrusive, which is good.


----------



## bluetiger1941

It's the old ones that stuck in my head. I was watching an episode of Midsomer Murders a few weeks ago and I can't get this out of my head:


----------



## EGranfors

It's not a song, it's that dog's voice on the youtube video about the dog wanting a treat and the master telling him how he's building it (the dog keeps saying "yeah")


----------



## NogDog

EGranfors said:


> It's not a song, it's that dog's voice on the youtube video about the dog wanting a treat and the master telling him how he's building it (the dog keeps saying "yeah")


One of my all-time favorite YouTube clips!


----------



## lpking

LOL now I'm thinking about my son's dog Percy, who "answers" the door, when I knock at my son's apartment, with something like, "RUFFF!!! RUFFF!!!!! RUFFRUFFRUFF!!! ......  R'oh r'oh 'ooooo." (Translate: Don't you dare come in, stranger! ..... Oh, it's you!)

But at least it temporarily got Jets Overhead out of there.


----------



## NogDog

No idea why, but It has been going through my head all day:


----------



## KindleChickie

Great funk tune...

Meshelle Ndegeocello - Pocketbook


----------



## xandy3

Black Eyed Peas--Light up the Night.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I have 2 songs stuck in my head today:

I'm gonna Miss her by Brad Paisley:






Yes, I do realize they have nothing to do w/ each other and are unusual songs. The story of my life!


----------



## Coral Moore

Mares eat oats and goats eat oats, and little lambs eat ivy...

PS - I hate you Scarlet.


----------



## xandy3

Alanis Morisette--Are You Still Mad?


----------



## R. M. Reed

I heard Joe Cocker's version of "With a Little Help From My Friends" recently and I just realized it has been running on a loop in my head ever since.


----------



## BTackitt

Dh stuck me with this one last night. AS I was trying to go to SLEEP!


----------



## xandy3

The Black Eyed Peas--The Situation


----------



## KindleChickie

What's stuck in my head is a gospel song I hear on the radio, no idea who sings it...

He saw the best in me
When everyone else around
Could only see the worst in me


----------



## hamerfan

KindleChickie said:


> What's stuck in my head is a gospel song I hear on the radio, no idea who sings it...
> 
> He saw the best in me
> When everyone else around
> Could only see the worst in me


Marvin Sapp, The Best In Me:






Lyrics here:

http://www.songlyrics.com/marvin-sapp/the-best-in-me-lyrics/


----------



## Colin Taber

Ummm...

I hate to admit it, but it was All Saints' Pure Shores track. Luckily, when I went digging for a link I found a Fat Boy Slim remix that was a little bit funkier...


----------



## PatrickWalts

"Ritual" by Ghost.




This entire album burrows into your brain and doesn't let go. At first you don't like it, but then you find yourself going back for repeated spins.


----------



## KindleChickie

hamerfan said:


> Marvin Sapp, The Best In Me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyrics here:
> 
> http://www.songlyrics.com/marvin-sapp/the-best-in-me-lyrics/


Thanks, just got it from iTunes. Now it will REALLY be stuck in my head .... And on my iPod, iPad, phone, etc.


----------



## mattposner




----------



## KindleChickie

Today Mr. Lynott is stuck in my head because I recently saw Sade live and she sang this song...


----------



## KathyGleason

"Broken" by Lifehouse. For DAYS....


----------



## rayhensley




----------



## 4Katie

mattposner said:


>


lol! That's DH's retirement anthem. When he retured in December I bout him a little set of finger drums.


----------



## samanthawarren

Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you

_You have been Rick-rolled._


----------



## PatrickWalts

The Tetris theme.  Ugh.  "Dee-do-do-Deeee-do-do-Daaaahh-do-do-Deeee!" and so on.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

A few days ago I just finished the book Little Girl Blue:  The Life of Karen Carpenter and ever since then I've got Carpenters songs in my head all day/all night!!!  Especially "I'm on the top of the world, looking down on creation....."


----------



## Amy Corwin

I can't get that really stupid tune on those loathesome Heinekin commercials out of my head--the one with that blonde singing while some thin guy runs around a crowd making an arrogant jerk of himself.

I can't even remember the words she's singing (yadda, yadda, yadda come along with me, something something something) just that darn bouncy rhythm. It's making me crazy. And I'll never buy that brand of beer, again. It's like...really good aversion therapy.

I'd trade that tune for any of the Carpenter's songs, any day. LOL Any day.


----------



## BrianPBorcky

Heard it in the checkout line today, stuck in my head ever since.






Every other song in The Spinners' catalog is stuck in my head too. Not that it's a bad thing.


----------



## hamerfan

Leonard Cohen. Everybody knows:


----------



## rayhensley




----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I have this group (not nec this song) stuck in my head


----------



## samanthawarren

Last two days, thanks to an evil friend. The song will be stuck there til I watch the whole series. /sigh


----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## rayhensley

Dragooooo!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

"Your song" Ellie Goulding. It's just so pretty

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## hamerfan

If anyone ever brings this up, I'll deny it!


----------



## rayhensley




----------



## PatrickWalts

Gene Simmons and Paul Stanley wrote this song for Wendy O Williams in the '80s, but I recently found out they recorded their own version later, but never released it. It's just one of those catchy, monster anthems that sticks in your head and won't go away. This is like, my new personal theme song. It just says "f*** you" to the world. Lol.


----------



## AnnetteL

What happens when you have tween daughters obsessed with mermaids: They find H20, an Australian TV show bout 3 teen mermaids, and watch episode after episode during summer vacation.

And then the song is stuck in Mom's head, and she starts losing her mind.


----------



## momilp

Sail by Awolnation. I can't stop singing it


----------



## John Dorian

Awh, it appears to be invalid. The song is "Lump" by The Presidents of the United States of America


----------



## rayhensley




----------



## That one girl

This has been my theme song for the day. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAHD6WQSBWo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Steve Vernon

It started last night at work when I said "That's the way you do it." and then all of a sudden "Money for Nothing" started playing in my ear.

Look at that, look at that
that's the way you do it
money for nothing
and your chicks for free...

I used to sing this song while I was unloading trucks back in the warehous.

"We got to move these microwave ovens, we got to move these color tv's"


----------



## Elizabeth Black

Steve Vernon said:


> It started last night at work when I said "That's the way you do it." and then all of a sudden "Money for Nothing" started playing in my ear.
> 
> Look at that, look at that
> that's the way you do it
> money for nothing
> and your chicks for free...
> 
> I used to sing this song while I was unloading trucks back in the warehous.
> 
> "We got to move these microwave ovens, we got to move these color tv's"


Now I have the video stuck in my mind's eye. Remember when MTV used to show nothing but music videos 24/7?


----------



## balaspa

The latest one I hear all the time by Train - Save me San Francisco.


----------



## KindleChickie

David Benoits Jellybeans and Chocolate.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

Considering I spent most of yesterday watching David Lynch movies ... "Blue Velvet".


----------



## Tony Richards

'Back to Black' by the late, great Amy Winehouse.


----------



## Casper Parks

Brendan MacFarlane, "Money Won't"


----------



## KindleChickie

Now what am I supposed to do when I want you in my world
How can I want you for myself when I'm already someone's girl?

Guess I'll see you next lifetime
No hard feelings
Guess I'll see you next lifetime
I'll be there

_I adore Erykah Badu_


----------



## KindleChickie

Tony Richards said:


> 'Back to Black' by the late, great Amy Winehouse.


The video for this where she has a funeral procession to bury her heart is just one of the best videos ever.


----------



## Bryan R. Dennis

I always seem to get songs I hate stuck in my head. Once it was McDonald's commercial song: "Ba-da-ba-ba-ba, I'm lovin it!" over and over and over again for a whole flippin' day. I had to drink to get rid of it.


----------



## rayhensley




----------



## Vegas_Asian

My co-workers got Justin beiber stuck in my head. EVIL

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth Black

I guess it's obvious why "Irene Goodnight" by Leadbelly is stuck in my head.


----------



## xandy3

Dude can shread it! And, she rocks too.

More divorced couples should be that cute together. LOL


----------



## KindleChickie

No idea how this one got in there, but I remember it from childhood.


----------



## balaspa

The tune Pumped Up Kicks from For the People.  This very happy, bouncy, catchy tune with really dark lyrics if you actually listen to it.


----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## KindleChickie

Daniel that reminds of of a sound track for a serial killers life.  If I ever decide to pursue mass murder as a vocation (or even hobby), I would definitely do my dirty deeds to opera.


----------



## hamerfan

I've been bugged by two lately. This is one. Cool Change by Little River Band (and a killer video to go with it):


----------



## NogDog

For some insane reason that I don't think I want to understand; while walking home from the train station yesterday, I had this old commercial jingle going through my head.  

"Ready when you are, and even you're not, that's Betty Crocker ready to spread frosting"

(Sometimes I wonder about myself.)

PS: Sorry if I just inflicted that on anyone else old enough to remember it.


----------



## derek alvah

Rewatching some of my Friday The 13th movies. Now this is stuck in my head.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

This song was a huge favorite of mine when I was a teenager (when it came out). I hadn't heard it for years, then heard it a few days ago while sitting in an Arby's restaurant. Now I can't shake it from my head, even though I don't usually have that problem.


----------



## KTaylor-Green

*Sigh* The theme song from Covert Affairs!


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

Jacket by Shallow Gravey.
(Venture Brothers...damn you for this. I'm not even going to try and post up a link, I don't want any one else to suffer this fate. It's too cruel.)


----------



## Zander Schloss

"Give Me Everything (Tonight)" by Ne-Yo. It's been stuck there all day. Especially the Pitbull part.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

"can't get you outta my head" Kyle m.

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## KindleChickie

Not my fault if it gets stuck in your head...


----------



## drenfrow

That song "Friday" by Rebecca Black.  Somebody please shoot me!


----------



## PatrickWalts




----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## hamerfan

drenfrow said:


> That song "Friday" by Rebecca Black. Somebody please shoot me!


I am TRULY sorry for you. I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy.


----------



## PatrickWalts

Oboe Joe said:


> The theme to "Futurama."
> 
> Don't judge me...


Why should anyone judge you? Futurama is awesome!


----------



## PatrickWalts

This song has been going through my head non-stop for about 4 days. Probably because I've been listening to the album it's from nonstop.


----------



## hamerfan

Andy Timmons. Gone (9/11/01). Not a single lyric in it, but today it's been in my head. And Andy is a terrific player.


----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## philvan

Billie Holliday - Summertime http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5ddqniqxFM


----------



## PatrickWalts

I keep playing this over and over lately. I especially love the part starting about 3:10. Now riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiise...KILL!!!


----------



## PatrickWalts

Daniel Arenson said:


>


I love that song. Classic AIC sound. Just goes to show that Jerry Cantrell was always the backbone of the band. I hate to sound insensitive, but Layne's absence doesn't make much of a difference. In fact, most of the vox that people always thought was Layne were actually Jerry's.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Arghh!


----------



## derek alvah




----------



## derek alvah

Guess I'm in kind of a piano mood today.


----------



## RedTash

There they, Go, Go, Go, Go on an adventure!

The Thingamajigger is up and away!

Go, Go, Go, Go on an adventure!

They're flying with the Cat in the Hat today!

With black and white fur and red and white stripes!

You think this cat's awesome? You're totally r-i-i-i-i-ight!

There they, Go, Go, Go, Go on an adventure!

Go, Go, Go, Go!


----------



## Meemo

The Cave - Mumford & Sons (at least I like it...)


----------



## KindleChickie

I'm a recovering undercover over-lover

And I'd lie for you
I'd cry for you
and pop for you
and break for you
and hate for you
And I'll hate you too
If you want me too
Ah, youuu...
I'd pray for you
crochet for you
Make it from scratch for you
Leave out the last for you
Go to the store for you
Do it some more for you
Do what you want me to
Yes I'm a fool for you...

I'm a recovering undercover over-lover


----------



## JRTomlin

Annoying to have it stuck inside my head because I'm not a Christian, but OMG this is a beautiful rendition of Amazing Grace. Absolutely, the best I have ever heard:


----------



## JimJ

Had this stuck in my head since seeing Drive on Tuesday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## KindleChickie

Good man, I'm a good man, food's on the table, working two jobs,
Waiting willing and able. Check. 
Good man.
I'm having fun, got no kids and I love the Lord. Check. 
Good man.
I'm monogamous, never did time. Well maybe just once. Check. 
Good man.
And I puts it down, wanna see it twice, brother puts it down. Check.


----------



## PatrickWalts




----------



## Daniel Arenson

PatrickWalts said:


> I love that song. Classic AIC sound. Just goes to show that Jerry Cantrell was always the backbone of the band. I hate to sound insensitive, but Layne's absence doesn't make much of a difference. In fact, most of the vox that people always thought was Layne were actually Jerry's.


I know what you mean. My first thought when hearing the new songs: "It still sounds just like Alice in Chains."

Earworm for today:


----------



## Daniel Arenson

derek alvah said:


> Guess I'm in kind of a piano mood today.


Love Tori Amos.


----------



## derek alvah

Watching old episodes of "Dead Like Me".


----------



## hamerfan

Jeez I hate earworms, even though I like this tune:


----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## derek alvah

Daniel Arenson said:


>


Destroyer was one of the first if not THE first records I remember buying. It's the one that introduced me to Kiss. I don't know how many times I listened to that thing.


----------



## KindleChickie

Ive got Tom Waits stuck in there again.



> God's away. God's away. God's away on business. Business.


I hate it.


----------



## hamerfan

I watched Joe Versus The Volcano yesterday. Natch, this is stuck now:


----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## derek alvah

Re watched some episodes of the vampire show Moonlight, and that led me to download this song. The fact that the vampire Morgan/Coraline is also in my fave movie is just a coincidence.


----------



## Susan in VA




----------



## Michael Crane

Just found this song a few days ago when I was searching for songs that appeared on the forth season of BREAKING BAD. Love, love, love it!


----------



## SheenahFreitas

This song has been stuck in my head for DAYS. It finally got unstuck a couple days ago, but I pretty much annoyed everyone by singing this all the time and getting it stuck in their heads.


----------



## derek alvah

I have seen the ad for this game all day now and the song stuck with me.


----------



## hamerfan

Great tune!


----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## Dawn McCullough White

For days and days and days... and for some reason it doesn't bother me.

Dawn


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

for no apparent reason (I've not seen the movie in YEARS):






The song doesn't start until about 3 mins in


----------



## derek alvah

Just watched this concert on blu-ray. I must say she puts on a hell of a show. At the end she looks a little ill.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Susan in VA said:


>


Just put that one on my playlist recently.


----------



## PatrickWalts

This hauntingly beautiful love song has been stuck in my head lately.


----------



## derek alvah




----------



## 16205




----------



## hamerfan

Just the refrain, but I likes it!


----------



## Thomma Lyn

What can I say -- I've been on a Clint Eastwood western kick lately.


----------



## PatrickWalts




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## hamerfan




----------



## derek alvah

Kinda catchy.


----------



## derek alvah




----------



## Brenda Carroll

An old song from the 70s called "Dancing In The Moonlight".  I have no idea why.


----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## cc84

Mainly because i have it belting out of my earphones right now


----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## Retired

Toby Keith's "Red Solo Cup." I can't get it out.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

This is so embarrassing - the Swedish Chef's song from the Muppets - "bork, bork, bork".


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Very beautiful song.


----------



## Retired

Kathleen Valentine said:


> This is so embarrassing - the Swedish Chef's song from the Muppets - "bork, bork, bork".


Oh, noooooooooo! Keep that out of my head! Uh-oh, too late. O_O


----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## xandy3

Love this song! Also love the video...and the movie that inspired it!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Aislynn Archer said:


> Oh, noooooooooo! Keep that out of my head! Uh-oh, too late. O_O


Rats, I knew I shouldn't have looked at this thread again....


----------



## xandy3




----------



## hamerfan

Die, earworm, die! I hate you!


----------



## derek alvah




----------



## hamerfan

Much better earworm today.


----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## xandy3

I actually walked around work humming this today. (and if it were appropriate to dance, I so would have LOL)


----------



## C.A.Wodensen

Love this track and has been stuck in my head Aaaalllllllllll day. Especialy the first minute or so.


----------



## derek alvah




----------



## Retired

The song from the Napa Know-How commercial. *sigh*


----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## hamerfan

I love Eva Cassidy! Thanks for that, Daniel.
A much better earworm for me today. And some great musicians making it:


----------



## D.A. Boulter

In keeping with the season . . .






my new favourite Christmas song.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

can you tell I have a toddler?


----------



## daveconifer

hamerfan said:


> I love Eva Cassidy! Thanks for that, Daniel.


I was part of Bowie High class of '81, and so was Eva. I still listen to her music all the time. What a talent...


----------



## xandy3

I watched New Years Rockin' Eve last night. Can you tell? LOL


----------



## derek alvah




----------



## spotsmom

Thanks to Instint in the "what's your song" thread, "InAGaddaDaVita" has been in my head all day.


----------



## Meemo

After watching a special on PBS last night of Gershwin music, I've had "Someone to Watch Over Me" in my brain all day. There are worse songs...(I actually love the song...and Gershwin in general - in fact one of my Pandora stations is Gershwin)


----------



## derek alvah

Been rewatching "Dead Like Me". Great show. Movie was really bad.


----------



## derek alvah

Have been listening to Placebo alot lately. Here's some more that are on my current favorites play list.


----------



## Tony Richards

Heard 'Don't Know Why' by Nora Jones again on the radio yesterday, and I can't get it out of my head. Simple. Beautiful. Perfect.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

This... help me!!!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Yes, I have a child.


----------



## narutoman

Stayed up late last night watching the Beatles' "A Hard Day's Night". *Can't Buy Me Love*, just keeps, *Everybody Tells me So*, playing,* Can't Buy Me Love,* in my head!, *No,No,No,Noooo!*. Also, them throwing each other to the ground in that guy's field...*"Sorry about your field, Sir."*


----------



## 4Katie

I don't know if this has been mentioned, but all I have to do is hear the title of _Pumped Up Kicks_ and the song is stuck in my head for DAYS. Good thing I like it!


----------



## xandy3

That show's my guilty pleasure. I cannot help it. LOL


----------



## hamerfan




----------



## MrPLD

Just keeps going over and over and over in my head....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMBXcX9mmRc


----------



## ChrisHewitt

This song by The Beautiful South keeps going round in my head for some reason.


----------



## sheiler1963

To Sir With Love  is so stuck in my head I may need a lobotomy. It all started when someone on another msg board wanted to know the unknown artist that did a cover of this song and sent us all on a search. I think I  listened to about 30 versions of the song. The kicker of it all is that when the artist was found, it was the ONE artist she claimed it wasn't in her OP, so none of us searched there. 
If and when I ever meet the OP in person, I may have to kick her ass.


----------



## hamerfan

George Harrison. Brainwashed:


----------



## kklawiter

Been stuck in my head for the past week!


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn

Ever since the Grammys, I cannot get Adele's Rolling in the Deep out of my head.

"They keep me thinking that we almost had it all..."


----------



## xandy3

....and it's been in my head all friggin day. hehe.


----------



## xandy3

Kimberly Llewellyn said:


> Ever since the Grammys, I cannot get Adele's Rolling in the Deep out of my head.
> 
> "They keep me thinking that we almost had it all..."


*LOVE *That song


----------



## heavycat

The Fresh Beat Band sounds like a 90s sitcom theme. 

I'm terribly sorry to have to do this to all of you nice people. I wish you all the best of luck avoiding "do-do-doodoo-doo-doo" after watching this.


----------



## Neil Ostroff

Moves like Jagger!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I have WRock (wizard rock) songs stuck in my head. I understand this is very odd


----------



## xandy3

I have to say, I actually really like this song. She needs to play Adelaide in Guys & Dolls....An avant guarde Adelaide that is  LOL


----------



## tsilver

Lately, Irish songs have been driving me crazy and I'm Italian.  Over and over, my brain goes over the words "Come back to Erin, Mavourneen, Mavourneen," or "I'll take you home again Kathleen," or "When Irish Eyes are Smiling," etc.  Oy vey!!!


----------



## balaspa

The song Somebody I Used to Know by Gotye.


----------



## MrPLD

For the last few days, it's been Barbra Streisand's version of "Memory" .... it's not so easy to leave me !


----------



## xandy3

MrPLD said:


> For the last few days, it's been Barbra Streisand's version of "Memory" .... it's not so easy to leave me !


Awesome song!

Based on a comment I made in Writer's cafe, and then edited...


----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Ever since our very own Bret McKenzie won an Oscar, it's been:

"Am I a Ma-a-a-a-n or a Muppet?"


----------



## xandy3

Something by Lady Gaga that I don't even know the name of....
It's driving me nuts!!


----------



## angiemccullagh

It's a small world after all, it's a small world after all, it's a small world after all, it's a small, small world.

(Just got back from Disneyland.)


----------



## xandy3

RIP Davy Jones.



(Yeah, I know that's a Mike Nesmith singing lead on that one, but this song is honestly the one stuck in my head since I got up. )


----------



## JimC1946

Kyu Sakamoto was a Japanese singer and actor, best known outside of Japan for his international hit song "Sukiyaki," which was sung in Japanese and sold over 13 million copies. It reached number one in the United States Billboard Hot 100 in June 1963. Sadly, in 1985, Sakamoto died in the crash of Japan Airlines Flight 123, the deadliest single-aircraft accident in history, and the third deadliest plane crash in history in terms of fatalities after the September 11, 2001, attacks and the Tenerife airport disaster. Sakamoto was only 43 years old.

When "Sukiyaki" hit number one in the U.S., I was in high school and I remember the song very well. You couldn't turn on the radio without hearing it, and people were whistling it everywhere. It was a marvelous song, with its catchy upbeat whistle-along tune that was irresistible.

About the song: The lyrics tell the story of a man who looks up and whistles while he is walking so that his tears won't fall. The verses of the song describe his memories and feelings. The title "Sukiyaki," a Japanese hot-pot dish, has nothing to do with the lyrics or the meaning of the song; the word was used because it was short, recognizably Japanese, and familiar to most English speakers.

Definitely one of the most memorable classics from the 1960s. Sukiyaki (Original Hit Version)


----------



## Marie S

I just can't stop listening to this. It's amazing!






And yes, it is the theme from The Piano movie.


----------



## JimC1946

This smash hit from 1964 still pops into my head sometimes. The Honeycombs' most distinguishing mark was their female drummer, Honey Lantree.


----------



## Hadou

"Puttin' on the lotion, sittin' by the ocean... Rubbin' it on my body, rubbin' it on my body..."

I have not been able to shake that for the last 3 weeks.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

"Futuristic Lover", which may be the only Katy Perry song I have ever heard, and yet I cannot get it out of my head. It is very catchy~


----------



## xandy3

Love that song! And, I'm so hooked on this show!


----------



## JimC1946

Another one of my favorites.


----------



## JRainey

JimC1946 said:


> This smash hit from 1964 still pops into my head sometimes. The Honeycombs' most distinguishing mark was their female drummer, Honey Lantree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love with this song.


----------



## derek alvah

Cover of The Cure's "Love Song" by Adele.


----------



## KindleChickie

I have Why Lady Why by Alabama stuck in my head.  No idea why, dont think I have heard it in decades.

It hideous!


----------



## valleycat1

Jimmy Buffett's There's a Party at the End of the World.  Even had a dream about going to the party & it being really neat because he was there.....

Only youtube videos I can find are amateur covers, so no link!


----------



## xandy3

_Heavy Metal Lover_ by Lady Gaga! Please, somebody make it stooooooop!!!!  It's driving me crazy!!!

I think I'll try to drown it out with some punk rock.

Will that work?


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

After yesterday I seem to be stuck with endless repeats of "Danny Boy"....


----------



## Jorja Tabu

Does anybody watch that Fred Armisen show about Portland? I can't remember the name, but this is apparently the theme show (and Ah Lahke It Alot):


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## ToniD

It's a Small World. A friend recently mentioned that she took her kids to Disneyland and THAT SONG immediately popped into my head. Arrrghhh...

Off to download the soundtrack to "O Brother, Where Art Thou?" and get some relief.


----------



## xandy3

Due to some excitement last night in my apartment building. :-o


----------



## D.A. Boulter

ToniD said:


> It's a Small World. A friend recently mentioned that she took her kids to Disneyland and THAT SONG immediately popped into my head. Arrrghhh...
> 
> Off to download the soundtrack to "O Brother, Where Art Thou?" and get some relief.


I feel your pain. I was there one year and my sister tricked me into going on that ride. YOU CAN'T GET OFF!! You have to sit there and take it, over and over, room after room. I think it qualifies as cruel and unusual punishment.


----------



## JimC1946

The incomparable Gladys Knight. Being from Georgia, how could I not love this song!


----------



## derek alvah

Just watched the movie yesterday. Cover of Immigrant Song.


----------



## yomamma

This one has been stuck in my head for DAYS.


----------



## ToniD

D.A. Boulter said:


> I feel your pain. I was there one year and my sister tricked me into going on that ride. YOU CAN'T GET OFF!! You have to sit there and take it, over and over, room after room. I think it qualifies as cruel and unusual punishment.


You got that right!


----------



## balaspa

Thanks to that car commercial that damn Spandau Ballet song...True, I think it's called?


----------



## hamerfan

Quick, someone burst my eardrums. This song has been in my head too damn long:






PS... I do not like this song.


----------



## JimC1946

hamerfan said:


> PS... I do not like this song.


Those are the worst kind to get stuck on "play" in your head!


----------



## xandy3




----------



## crca56

Me and mrs jones by billy paul.  I heard it on sirius radio over the weekend and it stuck.


----------



## Stephen_Melling

Alone by Heart(or whoever covered it) Heard it yesterday on the radio and the thing stuck fast. It's been there ever since. Grrrr..


----------



## xandy3

Jefferson Starship. "We built this city...we built this city on rock AND roll..." 
And, I really hate this song with a passion!  

Time to drown it out with some Zeppelin!


----------



## balaspa

That damn "Zou Bisou Bisou" song that Megan sang on the first episode of the new season of Mad Men.


----------



## Routhwick

Thanks to many years of imeem, Grooveshark and Myspace Music...far too many to list, and boy, do they keep switching by the moment! (I'm now stuck with those Yankees' "High Enough" for some reason.)

As a result, I've heard so many snippets reverberate in my mind since I joined the Black March boycott. So much for being an old-school pop/rock/soundtrack/whatever-else-I-consider-good fan.


----------



## ToniD

balaspa said:


> That d*mn "Zou Bisou Bisou" song that Megan sang on the first episode of the new season of Mad Men.


I've got it recorded but haven't watched it yet. Now I fear. Can't watch Mad Men with the sound off....maybe I can sing la-la-la over the Bisou song?


----------



## xandy3

Sly and the Family Stone--_It's a Family Affair._


----------



## JimC1946

This one by the Beach Boys still pops into my head occasionally.


----------



## Stephen_Melling

Norwegian Wood. Been trying(good word) to play it on Piano for the last few days. I can manage only the first few notes - then I go back to Chopsticks!


----------



## crca56

the grass roots, let's live for  today


----------



## me3boyz

I've had two songs lately. The first is Safe and Sound by Taylor Swift with the Civil Wars (off the Hunger Games District soundtrack). The second is Pumped Up Kicks by Foster the people.

I like both songs, but they're driving me slowly insane. ;-D


----------



## xandy3




----------



## Vegas_Asian

"We are young " by Fun.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## crca56

i'm sexy and i know it.......lmfao (band name, but it does make me laugh too, so i guess their name is appropriate)


----------



## Stephen_Melling

*Hysteria*, not for the first time!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

You are my sunshine....


----------



## xandy3




----------



## Steverino

Relentless, for three days last week. I'm getting better now.


----------



## Meemo

crca56 said:


> i'm sexy and i know it.......lmfao (band name, but it does make me laugh too, so i guess their name is appropriate)


Our 5-year-old grandson was in the pool yesterday - popped up out of the water and said "I just talked underwater!"
"Really? What did you say?"
"I'm sexy and I know it!"
Allrighty then!


----------



## crca56

you took the words right out of my mouth....meatloaf


----------



## crca56

alternating with  

barstool boogie.....dan hicks  and the hot licks w/ jimmy buffett.


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Right now... Teenage Dream by Katy Perry.


----------



## CK Kennedy

It begins in the middle of the night and won't go away:

A White Sport Coat and a Pink Carnation


----------



## crca56

or if you are a parrothead, a white sport coat and a pink crustacean.....sorry, jimmy buffett moment slipped in my head


----------



## xandy3

For the past 5 hours it has been Lady Gaga--Love Game.    over and over again  

Please, make it stoooooop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xandy3




----------



## xandy3

Jennifer Lopez--Papi


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

I Wanna Dance With Somebody - These Kids Wear Crowns


----------



## AuthorChristopherLong

The Doors' "Break on Through." I don't know why. I hate The Doors!


----------



## Joseph_Evans

This one for some reason. I haven't heard it for years and years and I have no idea why it popped into my head. I do like it though


----------



## ericbenson81

Joseph_Evans said:


> This one for some reason. I haven't heard it for years and years and I have no idea why it popped into my head. I do like it though


THIS!!.. I like this one.. HUGE crush on her too.. nyahahaha..


----------



## JimC1946

Another classic by Brenda Lee.


----------



## Meb Bryant

We listen to X-19 Sirius...the Elvis channel. The night he died, the radio played "Are You Lonesome Tonight?" and I cry every time it plays. I miss him!


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley

The Lazy Song by Bruno Mars. Don't know how it got in my head, but it seems very fitting for a Monday morning!


----------



## hamerfan

Been in my head for days now. Here is a good version:


----------



## joeyjoejoejr

At any given moment it's probably something by Journey.


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley

Today it's Don't Worry Be Happy by Bobby McFerrin  

(It's currently being played on a UK advert, and every time I hear it, it gets stuck fast!


----------



## bjm319

does a whole album count?  the new Best Coast


----------



## crca56

playing chicken with a train.....thanks dancing with the stars. i don't even like country music, but i did love the dance


----------



## JimC1946

A huge hit from the 60s.


----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## That Weird Guy....

"In"
Opening number from Carrie the Musical.


----------



## Monica of NY

"Bahia Girl"

Latest tune I'm learning for performance.


----------



## HarryK

Right now, it's "We are young" by Fun.


----------



## balaspa

"My Body" by Young the Giant.


----------



## JeanneM

Used to love Painted Ladies!!

I've had two running in my head for the past couple of days:

Paralyzer by Finger Eleven and Fresh Air by Quicksilver Messenger Service.  Great songs, but I want them out of my head for a while!  LOL  

Sorry I always mess up posting videos so didn't try this time.


----------



## xandy3

It's been this all day...
and I have no idea why.


----------



## JRTomlin

This.


----------



## Aaron Scott

The part of the Jem theme where it goes, "We are the Misfits, our songs are better."


----------



## Hadou

Currently?  The "Wind Scene" theme from the SNES game Chrono Trigger.  I've even gotten the bug to learn it on the guitar.  It's sad.  I get home from work and pull out the Gibson and fiddle with the tabs.  And, when I'm hanging out on the couch, I open up a guitar app on my phone to play it some more.  I have a feeling I'm going to be banned from string instruments soon.

But, there's always the trumpet.  And THAT will go over really well.


----------



## xandy3

< girlie moment > Loving her hair in that video! and how their clothes are just jeans and cool tops. Nothing too "costumey." < / girlie moment >


----------



## hamerfan

A good'un:


----------



## LilianaHart

Sigh...for some reason I have the theme to The Neverending Story stuck in my head. It's been there for days. It won't go away.

The Neverending Sto-ory, nah, nah, nahhh - nah, nah, nahhh - nah, nah, nahhh

You're welcome. Now it's in your head too.


----------



## Sarah.H.Redhead

You guys all have really good songs stuck in your heads
Mine is "Reach" by S Club 7
By brain is lame


----------



## John Nelson

Leaky Little Boat is in my head.... a rather obscure song by Roger Clyne and The Peacemakers (a band out of Arizona).... I saw them in a small concert venue in Salt Lake City recently and his songs are stuck in my head...........


----------



## joeyjoejoejr

Heard this last week and haven't been able to get it out of my head since. I'm sure all you book lovers out there will appreciate this.


----------



## xandy3

I just discovered something rather unsettling and so....
it's this song by Mya.


----------



## Brownskins

Hello! from the Book of Mormon Musical


----------



## JimC1946

"Come Saturday Morning." The movie was wretched, but the theme music was super.


----------



## That Weird Guy....

I have 2 songs stuck in my head...


----------



## NogDog




----------



## yogini2

I have to learn how to post a song from You Tube.  The song would be "Just Breathe" by Pearl Jam.  Still makes me cry.


----------



## Brownskins

"All Around The World"


----------



## JimC1946

Buddy Holly's greatest hit.


----------



## Casper Parks

And now for some newer Southern Rock, Jimmie Van Zant's "Feels Like Freedom"


----------



## JimC1946

In memory of the late Kitty Wells, her legacy song.


----------



## hamerfan

Some good stuff in this thread. Unfortunately, this isn't one of them.
I really, really, really, REALLY don't like this song and it's been stuck in my head all day. So maybe I can inflict the same torture on someone else.


----------



## Casper Parks




----------



## NogDog




----------



## balaspa

The new Green Day song "Oh, Love"


----------



## telracs

the cast recording of evita.  not sure which version, but it's getting annoying.


----------



## TRGoodman

I've been working on grammar, so I have the grammatically-incorrect, "Who Do You Love" stuck in my head.


----------



## Stephen_Melling

Hungry like the wolf...kids have been playing Rock Band


----------



## pamstucky

The part of this song that starts at about 2:00 is running through my head!


----------



## JRTomlin

This.


----------



## derek alvah




----------



## bordercollielady

I have no idea how to post an online song.. but lately I've been humming "Rocky Mountain High" by John Denver


----------



## JimC1946

bordercollielady said:


> I have no idea how to post an online song.. but lately I've been humming "Rocky Mountain High" by John Denver


Just for you!


----------



## William Peter Grasso

I don't pretend to understand why this could be true, but for the last few days, _Bossa Nova_ songs from the 1960s keep floating through my head. I don't even know their names.

Maybe it's because they're loaded with major 7th chords, my favorite of all musical conventions? Those chords have always signified peace and serenity to me.

WPG


----------



## bordercollielady

JimC1946 said:


> Just for you!


merci!


----------



## Pietro Reviglio

Today it's BECAUSE THE NIGHT


----------



## kindlequeen

My friend and I have been changing the words to "Don't Cha" (Don't cha wish your girlfriend was hot like me?)

So in my head I have a loop of "Don't cha wish your girlfriend knew grammar like me?  Don't cha wish your girlfriend could conjugate like me?"  

Pretty awesome how my imagination can make me giggle and annoyed at the same time.


----------



## Casper Parks




----------



## Alle Meine Entchen




----------



## JRTomlin

No song stuck in my head to day but I've been listening to this. Van Cliburn is very seriously ill and I was thinking of his amazing music.


----------



## tomato88

Not a big fan of dubsteps, but this one's got stuck in my head all day.


----------



## crca56

Lady Godiva by Peter and Gordon...thanks Sirius radio. Tommy James and shondells would be much better...


----------



## JimC1946

From the greatest rock singer of all time:


----------



## crca56

Farther along. pretty much any gospel group you can name


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn

I think the song, _Give Your Heart a Break _ (Demi Lovato) has such clever lyrics with the play on words:

Don't wanna break your heart
I wanna give your heart a break

But now I can't get the dang song out of my head!


----------



## derek alvah




----------



## JRTomlin

Tchaicovsky. I love his Sympony #6 in B minor, Op. 74, Pathétique. I'm listening to it and then I will listen to some of his shorter works. He's my favorite composer for when I'm writing for his emotional intensity.

Here is a little snippet of Pathétique


----------



## Casper Parks




----------



## Simon Haynes

Craig David's Walking Away (UK version) - Ignore the first 20 seconds and enjoy the rest.


----------



## Jean E

_It's time to put on make up.
It's time to light the lights.
It's time to meet the Muppet's
on the Muppet Show tonight!_

I woke up with it for no apparent reason and was singing it to my dog over breakfast.


----------



## balaspa

I love the new one by Muse - "Madness"


----------



## Keith Blenman

I'm currently writing a sequel to _Siren Night_, and this song is pretty much a theme song for the protagonist. Like I HAVE to listen to it whenever I'm working on the story. At least once. Occasionally in a loop.


----------



## NogDog

I would never have thought I'd have an N'Sync song stuck in my head, but I love Vanilla Fudge's cover of "Tearin' Up My Heart" (and I always chuckle a bit at the fuzz guitar riff at 3:06  ):


----------



## hamerfan

A good one, finally:


----------



## Casper Parks




----------



## Stephen_Melling

'Our House' by Madness. Been stuck in there for days...


----------



## balaspa

"Madness" by Muse and "Kill Your Heroes" by Awolnation both are constant earworms.


----------



## CandyTX

This song has been stuck in my head off and on for WEEKS. Every time I turn the radio on it... it's there... it's haunting me.


----------



## JRWoodward

http://www.myspace.com/scotsontherock

"Ye Jacobites by name"


----------



## JimC1946

Really sweet music from the film _Somewhere in Time_.


----------



## Natasha Holme

My friend keeps bursting into "Where The Buffalo Roam," so it keeps reappearing in my head, too.


----------



## NogDog

Woke up today with Roger Waters' "The Tide Is Turning" stuck in my head, even though it was 2-3 days ago when I watched the DVD.


----------



## derek alvah




----------



## balaspa

"Kill Your Heroes" by AWOLNation


----------



## 31842

IT WON'T STOP LOOPING IN MY HEAD!!!


----------



## 4Katie

KateDanley said:


> IT WON'T STOP LOOPING IN MY HEAD!!!


lol - Every time it comes on one of my dogs starts barking at HO! and HEY! So funny!


----------



## hamerfan

Maybe it's due to the weather:


----------



## Morgan Talbot

I've got Whitney Houston in my head from catching up on my Glee shows. 

"I have nothing...nothing...nothinnnnnnnnnggggg...but this same, old, sonnnngggg." Yeah. Argh.


----------



## 31842

4Katie said:


> lol - Every time it comes on one of my dogs starts barking at HO! and HEY! So funny!


Your dog has the right idea. DROWN IT OUT! DROWN IT OUT! IT IS AN INFECTION WHICH WILL INVADE US ALL!


----------



## Jane Graves

I was at a writers' conference over the weekend sitting in a workshop, when I shuffled stuff around in my purse and suddenly Pandora started to play on my phone--Since You Been Gone, Kelly Clarkson. Of course it disrupted everything. And that song was stuck in my head for the rest of the day, perhaps to remind me to TURN OFF MY PHONE IN A WORKSHOP.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

No particular reason, it's just stuck.


----------



## JamescCamp

Last week I had the song from a tampon commercial stuck in my head all day.

That was annoying.


----------



## 31842

This was playing on the radio this morning and is one earworm I'm happy to have. Fantastic song.


----------



## Meemo

Maroon 5, One More Night - it's on the radio every time I turn it on and then I can't get it out of my brain....


----------



## Casper Parks




----------



## NogDog

Not so much a case of the tune being stuck in my head as that I find myself wanting to watch/listen to this over and over. (I just got the concert DVD delivered yesterday.) Not only are the musicians great, but they seem to be having a genuinely fun time.


----------



## Brownskins

Calle Ocho... of all songs


----------



## hamerfan

An oldie that I have a soft spot in my head for.
Oh. Wait.


----------



## 31842

The banjos won't stop... they won't stop...


----------



## Morgan Talbot

This is what I listen to for NaNoWriMo, so it's all up in my head even when I'm not writing. But hearing this while I do the dishes or pick up my daughter from school makes life pretty dramatic!


----------



## Casper Parks




----------



## 31842

I went and saw The Monkees in concert last week and The Porpoise Song has been playing over and over in my head... not a bad thing at all...


----------



## balaspa

I cannot stop singing AWOLNation's "Kill Your Heroes."  It's like in constant repeat in my head.


----------



## Steve Silkin

Mei Lin's blurb started: "In the court of the Tremontine king ..." and now I can't stop singing this song with the replacement word ...


----------



## geniebeanie

Train's fifty ways.  I swear every where I go it is being played.


----------



## Lee44

The very definition of an earworm.  This song is on a commercial that keeps coming on, for Just Dance 4.  I had to look up the song, because I don't even know it, but I am wigged out and hoping that Just Dance 5 will soon come out so that it will stop.  Carly Rae Jepsen performing "Call Me Maybe"


----------



## JimC1946

"Shout" - from a revival concert by Tears for Fears.


----------



## hamerfan

Please. Make it stop:


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn

Alice's Restaurant by Arlo Guthrie.

_You can get anything you want, at Alice's Restaurant... _

Yes, since Thanksgiving, it's been stuck in my head. Being from Massachusetts originally, it's fitting. The song takes place there and is still a holiday tradition to play it on Thanksgiving. But really, it's time to get a new song stuck in my head!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m57gzA2JCcM


----------



## hamerfan

Finally, a good one. Great bass line:


----------



## R R Vaz

Arkasia - Pandemonium

This song is effin Epic!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bw_GhedOX70&feature=share&list=PLkou-xcSNklC2ynI4Z7tkUOx5vK4-5uAX


----------



## 31842




----------



## hamerfan

Wow. Two good ones in row. Hooray for me!


----------



## Keith Blenman




----------



## NogDog

I was in a certain state of mind tonight that was just right, it turned out, for "The Great Gig in the Sky" (at one point almost moved to tears from both the beauty and the emotion). Here are the original studio version and then the only live version I've heard that can compete with the former:






And in case you're still with me, you might find this interesting:


----------



## hamerfan

NogDog, if there was a "like" button on these posts, I would wear out my mouse clicking on it for TGGITS. Thanks!


----------



## Harley Christensen

I've currently got two songs bouncing around my melon:

*Come Closer* by Chickenfoot

*When We Stand Together* by Nickelback - the lyrics _"...we could feed a starving world with what we throw away...but all we serve are empty words that always taste the same..."_ get me every time!


----------



## harrisonbooth

A song to make you feel like world domination is possible:


----------



## julidrevezzo

NogDog, love Dark Side! 

Song stuck in my head today? Holly Jolly Christmas 
http://youtu.be/SP2vR_XQ8Io
(Stupid Christmas commercials! )

and Rob Thomas' Little Wonders
http://youtu.be/q6wZhd8M848


----------



## JRTomlin

What I'm listening to while I write. Good thing I'm writing a love scene today. 






Eddi Reader is a really great singer.


----------



## JRTomlin

And please consider this a preventive for all of the horrible, cringe-inducing versions of _Auld Lang Syne_ that will be out there as usual every year.

Susan Boyle performs it properly:






The lyrics:

Should auld acquaintance be forgot,
And never brought to mind?
Should auld acquaintance be forgot,
And days o' lang syne! (days gone by)

Chorus:
For auld lang syne, my dear
For auld lang syne,
We'll tak a cup o' kindness yet
For auld lang syne!

We twa hae run about the braes,
And pull'd the gowans fine,
But we've wander'd mony a weary foot
Since auld lang syne.

We twa hae waded in the burn
Frae morning sun till dine,
But seas between us broad hae roar'd
Since auld lang syne.

And there's a hand, my trusty friend,
And gie's a hand o' thine,
And we'll take a right guid willie-waught (cup of ale)
For auld lang syne!

And surely ye'll pay your pint stoup,
And surely I'll pay mine!
And we'll tak a cup o' kindness yet
For auld lang syne!


----------



## Keith Blenman




----------



## EC Richard

I randomly had the "Growing Pains" theme song stuck in there all day. Oh Alan Thicke...


----------



## Steve Silkin

Spirit drummer Ed Cassidy died recently; I listened to "Twelve Dreams of Dr. Sardonicus" in his memory on my way to work the other day. Now I can't get the chant - Hey Keeyawa, I know your name - out of my head:


----------



## 4Katie

julidrevezzo said:


> NogDog, love Dark Side!
> 
> Song stuck in my head today? Holly Jolly Christmas
> http://youtu.be/SP2vR_XQ8Io
> (Stupid Christmas commercials! )
> 
> and Rob Thomas' Little Wonders
> http://youtu.be/q6wZhd8M848


I'm a HUGE Rob Thomas fan, and I love _Little Wonders_. (Well, I love just about everything he sings.) DS and I danced to it at his wedding.


----------



## M. P. Rey

Today it's Be my Lover by La Bouche.
why  Who knows..


----------



## Routhwick

Harley Christensen said:


> *When We Stand Together* by Nickelback - the lyrics _"...we could feed a starving world with what we throw away...but all we serve are empty words that always taste the same..."_ get me every time!


Speaking of said tune, that ended up as an outtake on my _Marigot Magic_ soundtrack.


----------



## Casper Parks

If you have children or grandchildren, they may enjoy this.


----------



## gljones

Taylor swift, "never getting back together"  and I'm not even sure if that's the title.  they play the song every ten minutes on the radio.  I'm praying she finds somebody soon so that she doesn't do a follow up.


----------



## JRTomlin

Ah well, I am writing a love scene today which gave me an excuse to listen to love songs. This one is a poem written by one of my heroes, James Graham, Marquis of Montrose--the Great Montrose--while imprisoned.


----------



## Steve Silkin

JRTomlin said:


> AThis one is a poem written by one of my heroes, James Graham, Marquis of Montrose--the Great Montrose--while imprisoned.


Loved it. Thanks for sharing. I heard this on the radio last week and then watched every Youtube cover I could find. Then I learned it on the piano and can play my own simplified arrangement.


----------



## Keith Blenman

The most random thing, but I've had the guitar from this trailer stuck in my head all morning. I haven't even thought of this game in years.


----------



## balaspa

That g-damn Rhianna song about shining bright like a diamond!  Gahhh!  Get it out of my skull!


----------



## NogDog

"A Day in the Life"

I was watching/listening to this version...


----------



## Steve Silkin

And while we're on the subject of Jeff Beck


----------



## BenEBrewer

Unfortunately I have "Girls Aloud: Something New" stuck in my head ... Absolute tragedy!


----------



## William Meikle

This... it's insiduous and keep coming back.


----------



## Steve Silkin

williammeikle said:


> This... it's insiduous and keep coming back.
> 
> That was awesome, thanks for turning me on to it.
> 
> I've been learning to play this. I can't sing it as well as he does.


----------



## Casper Parks




----------



## Casper Parks

Happy Birtday!
Neil Diamond, born January 24th 1941.




What Neil Diamond songs do you like?​


----------



## Steve Silkin

Casper Parks said:


> What Neil Diamond songs do you like?


Oh, you bring high school back memories: We had a sub for history of jazz. He was a pro singer in Hollywood. Said his best gig was working for Neil. Signed autographs for everyone in the choir. Treated everyone with respect.

Also: I was a music theory and composition student. One day the band teacher had me transpose the clarinet part for 'Sweet Caroline' for a musician who couldn't play it in the key they needed him to. And it had to be done right away! I had never written music (or anything else, for that matter) on deadline before ... I overcame my fear and I managed. Every time I hear 'Sweet Caroline' (bah-dah-bah) it makes me so happy.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Last night I could not get Taylor Swift's "I Knew You Were Trouble" out of my head it followed me into my dreams.


----------



## Casper Parks

Fleetwood Mac's album Rumours marks its 35th anniversary


----------



## HarryK

I've had Leona Lewis' "Better in Time" stuck in my head for the last couple of days.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

I'm sorry you asked - because now it's back - TOMORROW.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Landslide by Fleetwood Mac. Perhaps because I keep watching this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2prAccclXs

Brings a tear to my eye every time I watch it!


----------



## Casper Parks

A friend reminded me this is:
Anniversary of the day the music died, February 3, 1959


----------



## NogDog

Casper Parks said:


> A friend reminded me this is: Anniversary of the day the music died, February 3, 1959​




In which case, I now have this song in my head:


----------



## Casper Parks

NogDog said:


> In which case, I now have this song in my head:


NogDog,

I watched several youtube videos for the same song today.

For younger folk reading this thread:

Don McLean coined the phrase "The Day The Music Died" in American Pie, making reference to plane crash that took the lives pilot Roger Peterson, Buddy Holly, Big Bopper and Richie Valen.

1972, American Pie became a number one hit for four weeks in the US. It reached number two in the UK.


----------



## 31842

I have the Thomas the Tank Engine theme song going through  my head.  In infinite loop.  * whimper*


----------



## teashopgirl

I'm embarrassed to admit I often get Taylor Swift songs stuck in my head. A few weeks ago I was walking into the bank to get a cashier's check for earnest money for an offer my husband and I were putting on a house--which struck me as a very grown-up task--and I was humming "We are never, ever, ever getting back together." :/


----------



## Natasha Holme

'I Bet it Stung' by Tegan and Sara:





I plan on listening to mostly this for the whole of February.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders

I just wanna see you . . . 
don't even know the name of the song.

Or:
See me, feel me, touch me, heal me 
(if ever I listen to that)

or,

In My Time of Dying (Led Zeppelin)
!!!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Not sure if this qualifies. I just found it yesterday during a youtube session where I ranged far and wide. Since then I can't stop playing it -- which means, I guess it's stuck inside my head..

Song 'bout brings me to tears each time I hear it. Should be popular with SF fans, as well as those who like stories about lost loves.

DARKNESS by Julia Ecklar


----------



## Routhwick

Casper Parks said:


> What Neil Diamond songs do you like?​


"Sweet Caroline", "Brooklyn Roads", "Cracklin' Rosie", and one that's on my _Marigot Magic_ soundtrack, "Holly Holy".


----------



## derek alvah




----------



## William Meikle

It could be a lot worse... I've got Ray today.


----------



## Casper Parks

derek alvah,

Love that cat icon... Where did you get it?


----------



## Nicholas Andrews

This page is in sore need of something that rocks.


----------



## NogDog

After watching a documentary about Jeff Lynne last night (titled "Mr. Blue Sky"), I naturally had to listen to:


----------



## NogDog

This is sort of a combination of earworm and eyeworm, I guess, since I can't stop watching and listening to this, and it's making me realize it's been quite a few years since I've seen/heard one of these elite drum corps. If you find the sound these kids get out of their horns to be at all impressive, it's nothing compared to what it sounds like live.


----------



## hamerfan

Oh noes! Now this one is there:


----------



## William Meikle

Today I have a wee scary fellow countryman in my head. Hard to imagine it's almost 40 years ago since I first saw him in concert.


----------



## Steve Silkin

Heard this on the radio the other day. Can't get it out of my head ...


----------



## Casper Parks

Guitarist and singer Alvin Lee died on March 6, 2013.




Ten Years After, "I'd Love To Change The World"
As a teenager this was one of my favorite songs.​


----------



## hamerfan

Specifically the line, "There's been a load of compromisin' On the road to my horizon"


----------



## NogDog

For some reason, some thought process this morning led me to thinking about tuna, at which point the old Chicken of the Sea jingle came to mind . . . and wouldn't leave!

"Ask any mermaid you happen to see, 'What's the best tuna?' Chicken of the Sea."


----------



## balaspa

That g-damn Macklemore song "Thrift Shop." Dammit!


----------



## Guest

*End of the WORLD* by Lenka





*Love is in the air.......<3*​


----------



## Gertie Kindle

That Japanese song that was popular in the 60's and I can't think of the name. Help!


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Rag Doll- The Four Seasons


----------



## balaspa

AWOLNation - Kill Your Heroes.


----------



## NogDog

That Weird Guy.... said:


> Rag Doll- The Four Seasons


Well thanks. Now I've got this in my head:


----------



## NogDog

Stumbled onto this on youtube, had to listen to it a couple or 3 times, and now it's stuck in my head:


----------



## FrankColes

incy wincy spider for me. I've neglected the video out of kindness.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Weirdly, the tune stuck in my head for the past couple days is the La La Lu lullaby from Lady and the Tramp. My kids keep begging me to stop singing it.

http://youtu.be/WPZ1Fqeon9k


----------



## Casper Parks

Chris Isaak Wicked Game


----------



## balaspa

fun.  Carry On.


----------



## DerekG

Soul to Squeeze - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## hamerfan

First off, I apologize. This is seriously one of the worst songs ever recorded.
The horrible musicianship is exceeded only by the utterly banal lyrics.
Unfortunately for me, the lyrics have set up house in my brain for the last couple of days. So I thought I'd share with all of you:


----------



## 31842

I watched the Tonys last night and the closing number is looping through my head. Which is not a bad thing. But it is looping.


----------



## balaspa

Diane Young by Vampire Weekend.  I am NOT a fan of this group- but I love this song.


----------



## CatherineM

DerekG said:


> Soul to Squeeze - Red Hot Chili Peppers


Ah hah.

This was the only one I "got".

Cool tune.


----------



## CatherineM

CatherineM said:


> Ah hah.
> 
> This was the only one I "got".
> 
> Cool tune.


Which, because I'm on satellite, won't load, blah blah blah......

Here.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XcN12uVHeQ


----------



## NogDog

Bits of this started going through my head last night, but I couldn't think what it was. Then it came back to me this evening, I remembered a few words from the chorus, and Google helped me to remember it's "More Fool Me":


----------



## William Meikle

This...


----------



## derek alvah

Have been rewatching Supernatural (currently on season 3) and this is in my head now.


----------



## balaspa

That damn Robin Thicke song -  Blurred Lines


----------



## Richardcrasta

"Oh Darling!" the Beatles. Actually, any song that is repetitive, easy, and that I've recently listened to. Rarely the best music. I've yet to hear of someone who has the entire "Requiem" stuck in their heads.


----------



## hamerfan

I dunno why, but it's stuck there. And I happen to like it, but July?


----------



## Mahree Moyle

"Shame" Evelyn "Champaign" King. Good exercise song. Goes on for a long time.


----------



## balaspa

That damn Justin Timberlake song - Mirror...ugh!


----------



## Casper Parks

*Mr. Ectomy, "Plastic Castles"*


----------



## 31842

Someone shared this Sweded version of Willy Wonka










And now I've got Pure Imagination looping in my head.


----------



## NogDog

I now have Michael Jackson's "Earth Song" in my head because of this performance by the Crossmen on the 2012 DCI Championships DVD:


----------



## lj.briar

Lindsey Stirling's arrangement of the music from Phantom of the Opera.


----------



## Carrie Rubin

My teen son recently sang 'Ring of Fire' around the house, and for the life of me, I can't get it out of my head. How my son even knew the lyrics to Johnny Cash's song is beyond me, unless he heard Social Distortion's remake of it.


----------



## Richardcrasta

For a change, my earworm today is a work of soaring, transcendent music: the best rendering of "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" ever (and impossible to surpass), by Eva Cassidy http://youtu.be/ccCnL8hArW8

Because it is a glorious and rich song, with surprises in every line, it does not tire me as did its predecessor, "Money for Nothing" by Dire Straits.


----------



## Casper Parks




----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

The song stuck in my head at the moment is the guitar version of Bach/Gounoud _Ave Maria_ as arranged by Francisco Tarrega.






But maybe this is because I'm trying to learn to play it. 

It's harder to play than it appears.

Mike


----------



## Nicholas Andrews

One of my favorite songs, shown here in a fan video for a wrestler called Low Ki, because it's more exciting than the official music video:


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Cannot get "The Rains of Castermere" out of my head 






Dawn


----------



## 31842

We were trying to figure out the lyrics to this song, and now it is stuck in my head.


----------



## Grace Elliot

It 's not exactly an ear worm but my neighbour is sawing wood and it's very difficult to ignore!


----------



## daringnovelist

THIS is what I can't stop running through my head.






(There are versions which are subtitled on YouTube... in Minion-speak. Which is great because I'm getting so I now sing just about all songs in Minion-speak as a matter of habit.)

Camille


----------



## HarryK

I have been playing unhealthy amounts of Saints Row 4 (it's a video game) and have had "Just a Friend" by Biz Markie stuck in my head for the past week!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

At the moment, Barbara Ann.


----------



## HarryK

How's this one for something that gets stuck in the brain...

(Actual earworm begins at about the 4:00 mark)


----------



## 31842

Make it stop...


----------



## Liz Davis

currently Twinkle Twinkle Little Star. I just put baby to bed.


----------



## Meemo

I've been obsessed with this song since it was on SYTYCD a couple of weeks ago:


----------



## Richardcrasta

some old song about a letter. Not a good one.
Even though I had earlier listened to a beautiful rendition of "Smoke Gets in Your Eyes."


----------



## journeymama

My husband covers "Isn't she lovely" by Stevie Wonder, and I get it stuck in my head for weeks when he's been practicing!


----------



## NogDog

We have a new employee at work named Lucretia, so of course....


----------



## 31842

I feel bad even posting this. Because if you've seen it, it is going to be stuck in your head for the rest of the day now, too.


----------



## Liz Davis

The theme song from cheers. I don't the title.


----------



## ireadbooks

Liz Davis said:


> The theme song from cheers. I don't the title.


Where Everybody Knows Your Name.


----------



## ireadbooks

"Applause," Lady GaGa


----------



## JRTomlin

This at the moment is stuck in my head. Fortunately, it is also on my iPod:


----------



## NogDog

BowlOfCherries said:


> Got James Taylor's beautiful and soothing voice in my head today.


Made me have to listen to one of my JT favorites, with the great Lee Sklar on bass, the ever tasteful Joe Kunkel on drums, and some lady named Carole King on piano:


----------



## balaspa

This damn tune by Avicii. I don't normally do the dance music stuff, but the vocals on his tune "Wake Me Up" are so good and catchy, they have been stuck in my head for days.


----------



## Vivienne Mathews

Sara Bareilles, _Once Upon Another Time_. And it can stay in my ear as long as it wants. Just beautiful.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Richardcrasta said:


> For a change, my earworm today is a work of soaring, transcendent music: the best rendering of "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" ever (and impossible to surpass), by Eva Cassidy http://youtu.be/ccCnL8hArW8
> 
> Because it is a glorious and rich song, with surprises in every line, it does not tire me as did its predecessor, "Money for Nothing" by Dire Straits.


Yes, I agree. I heard it years ago; very beautiful rendition.


----------



## Nancy Beck

JRTomlin said:


> This at the moment is stuck in my head. Fortunately, it is also on my iPod:


Oh, that is a lovely song, I have it on one of my Celtic CDs (not sure which one).


----------



## derek alvah




----------



## NogDog

Our receptionist at work is named Lucretia. Guess what song ends up going through my head most days?


----------



## CatherineM

derek alvah said:


>


I love that record!!!

Sometimes I wake up with an inexplicable song in my head for absolutely no reason, whatsoever!

This morning, it was Kenny Rogers' "You Picked a Fine Time to Leave Me, Lucille".

I am NOT kidding you.

(The Stones are way better )


----------



## KeithAllen

I'm not sure where it came from, but Tom's Diner is stuck in my head...it's slowly killing me. do-do-do-doo-doo-dooo-do-do...can't...stop...do-do-do-doo-doo-dooo-do-do    o-do-do-doo-doo-dooo-do-do...NOOOOOOO


----------



## Meemo

SO stuck. in. my. head. This morning I was looking for a belt in my closet. "Where's my - where's my - where's my belt?" (Like this one much better than the Fox one...)

Maybe I can get Gimme Shelter in there to replace it - one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I had some Sarah McLachlan in my head yesterday, and now that I'm posting this, Adia is back in my head.

And thanks to my sister-in-law to be, I've been humming What Does The Fox Say all week.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sean Sweeney said:


> I had some Sarah McLachlan in my head yesterday, and now that I'm posting this, Adia is back in my head.
> 
> And thanks to my sister-in-law to be, I've been humming What Does The Fox Say all week.


eYup, that fox can get to you. Between that and _Last Christmas I Gave You My Heart_, my heads been very distracted.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders

Okay, recently: "Mamma, oooh! Didn't mean to make you cry etc."
from Queen's "Bohemian Rhapsody."

Sick!
(even though the song itself is a piece of genius)


----------



## Natasha Holme

Can't stop listening to Teenage Angst by Placebo.


----------



## readingril

Goody Two Shoes






Get out, I say, get out of my head!


----------



## NogDog

I've had "Seven Stones" by Genesis bouncing around in my head most of this week. Not a bad thing, mind you....


----------



## Sandpiper

"Just Give Me a Reason" Pink


----------



## balaspa

For me the OneRepublic song "Counting Stars" is a total earworm for me these days.


----------



## 31842

Warning! Lyrics are NSFW.


----------



## derek alvah

Don't know how it got there or why it's there but this is in my head right now..


----------



## balaspa

This darn Pharrell song!


----------



## telracs

Carole King's "Natural Woman"


----------



## Richardcrasta

Three songs. A lot better than one song.

Oh, Darling! (Beatles)
I'm Never Gonna Fall in Love Again (Tom Jones)
Pretty Woman


----------



## NogDog

The words are so easy to remember:


----------



## spotsmom

I play in a handbell choir, and one of the pieces we've been practicing for an upcoming performance ("As The Deer") rings (haha) in my head all day and I even wake up in the night with that tune.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Unfortunately, Bruno Mars. The song that sounds like a lost Police/Sting LP.


----------



## NogDog

I've got "Gin House Blues" from the "Crossroads Guitar Festival 2013" DVD going through my head. Here's the best recording I could find on YouTube with the same personnel (mostly). Sometimes I just need a basic 12-bar blues sung with emotion plus an Eric Clapton solo.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews

And now it's stuck in your head too.


----------



## NogDog

For no particular reason (I'm aware of), the lyric "Clowns to the left of me, jokers to the right / Here I am stuck the middle with you" kept going through my head through most of my 2-mile walk this afternoon.


----------



## 31842




----------



## daringnovelist

Been studying the opening of Spike Lee's INSIDE MAN for a series of blog posts.

So this music is really seriously stuck in my head. (I'm not sure if even Mahna Mahna can get it out again.) NOTE: the music starts at one minute in.






Bollywood music is _sticky_!

Camille


----------



## colegrove

That Korky Buchek song:


----------



## JRTomlin

This from his new album by one of my absolute favorite singers, Paolo Nutini:






It is pretty intense.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

A not very interesting chant that we sang about a thousand times at the church service this afternoon . . . . . . . . .


Sing a lot of words on GGGGGG  . . . . . then sing a bunch more on AAAA . . . . go back to the GGGG and finish on the FFFFF


----------



## balaspa

One Eskimo Kandi - it's been out for a while, but it's been stuck in my head the past few days.

Video here: http://youtu.be/UEqTPlD-8QI


----------



## Cat Amesbury

I had "If Only I Had a Brain" stuck for a long time, so I think that it's only fair that now I have this Wizard of Oz- inspired music video stuck in my head instead:


----------



## derek alvah

In my head at this moment..


----------



## balaspa

Sam Smith's song "Stay With Me."


----------



## hamerfan

I'm not a big fan of theirs, but I do like this song, except when it's stuck in my head!


----------



## balaspa

Do I Wanna Know by Arctic Monkeys.


----------



## telracs

Title song from "Guys and Dolls."  I think the Nathan Lane revival...


----------



## sstroble

Eve of Destruction (just saw a clip of Barry McGuire singing it)


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

This song has been stuck in my head for weeks:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNF79iI7G8g

I've been watching the TV show, so it gets reinforced several times a week.

Mike

PS - I tried to imbed a Youtube window, but after ten minutes gave up, I kept getting "invalid youtube link" messages.


----------



## Sandpiper

I'm watching Treme on Prime Instant Video so the theme song.  ***Down in the Treme***


----------



## NapCat (retired)

I just spent two weeks in training, where each time there was an assessment question, the instructor thought it was "funny" to play the *Theme from Jeopardy* while we were marking down answers.......

I have been listening to massive amounts of classical music in hopes of exorcising the dreadful thing.......IT WILL NOT GO AWAY ! HELP !!!!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

jmiked said:


> ...I tried to imbed a Youtube window, but after ten minutes gave up, I kept getting "invalid youtube link" messages...


I have had the same problem for months..
Mods/Techies?? Are you aware if this problem??


----------



## NogDog

I find it works if you remove the "s" from the "https://" at the beginning. (Apparently the search pattern hasn't kept up with Youtube's change to use the secure protocol by default.)


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NogDog said:


> I find it works if you remove the "s" from the "https://" at the beginning. (Apparently the search pattern hasn't kept up with Youtube's change to use the secure protocol by default.)


Aha !

Thanks Doggy

'da Cat


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

NapCat said:


> I have had the same problem for months..
> Mods/Techies?? Are you aware if this problem??


We're now discussing it in the Suggestions & Comments forum. It helps us if, when there's a problem like this, if you PM one of us or post in that forum, as we don't always read every thread.

I can't see videos right now with my iPad using the Safari browser.....haven't tried my PC lately. I can see them using Tapatalk.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews

That man's back...


----------



## balaspa

Been listening to the Howard Stern show podcast and his damn closing music: Tortured Man. Always stuck in my head.


----------



## NogDog

This is a self-inflicted earworm, as I've listened to this a bunch of times over the last few days after finding in on the "Big Band Jazz" CD, which has most of the songs from the "Chick, Donald, Walter, and Woodrow" LP that I no longer have. (It's the bluesy part in the middle that's stuck in my head.)


----------



## balaspa

I don't know the song! A Stevie Nicks song that I heard on the radio. I hum the darn thing because I don't know all the words.


----------



## Lisa Grace

Ylvis - What Does The Fox Say:


----------



## Emm Oh




----------



## Katharina

Unfortunately, I can't get this song out of my head:


----------



## mlewis78

Tonight at work I had The Sopranos opening music going through my head.


----------



## Charlie2

The Best of Both Worlds by Hannah Montana / Miley Cyrus

Have just started to watch the series again on DVD


----------



## Meemo

Random songs from Spamalot.  We went to see the local college's production last night.  Not Dead Yet, The Song that Goes Like This, I'm All Alone, etc etc - and of course Always Look on the Bright Side of Life.


----------



## BTackitt

I find that if I am having an issue making a youtube link with the whole address, that if you just put the last bit after the = sign between the 2 youtube things it works great.. {youtube}7PCkvCPvDXk{/youtube} replacing {} with the normal brackets.
and my contribution is this song which my Hubby has played almost nonstop for the last 2 days.


----------



## lazarusInfinity

Jack White-'Lazaretto'. It never ends...


----------



## JRTomlin

No one has posted an earworm for a while so here has been mine lately. Classic Scottish rock: The Proclaimers and 500 Miles! And amazingly enthusiastic crowd.


----------



## hamerfan

The longer this one stays in my head, the better I like it:


----------



## sstroble

Men at Work's "Come from a Land Down Under":

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbsfupH8W1o


----------



## NogDog

For no reason I could fathom, "Anyway" by Genesis (from "The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway") was going through my head when I got up this morning, in particular the lines...

"Anyway, they she comes on a pale horse,
But I'm sure I hear a train"

...and...

"...does earth plug a hole in heaven,
Or heaven plug a hole in the earth?
How wonderful to be so profound,
when everything you are is dying underground."


----------



## derek alvah




----------



## JRTomlin

A real love song that is so much in my mind right now.


----------



## Joseph Rhea

I've been listening to Kawehi's new indie album, "Robot Heart" and the song Anthem is stuck in my head.  Really need to watch the video though. Just Google Kawehi Anthem and you'll be hooked as well...


----------



## SabrinaLacey

Riptide - Vance Joy. 

I just wanna I just wanna know... if you're gonna if you're gonna stay.
I just gotta I just gotta know... 'cause I can't have it any other way.


----------



## 31842

I've been watching too much children's television.





(this is a fantastic show, though!)


----------



## Guest

Big Bottom - Spinal Tap. The movie was on TV last week, and it's always funny. "How can I leave this behind."


----------



## 31842

It's like an infection.


----------



## ireadbooks

Always Something There To Remind Me x Naked Eyes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMAe31FFHbo

Posting from my shiny new Nexus 7


----------



## William Peter Grasso

As someone very susceptible to earworm infections, I find this morning's featured playlist most shocking.  For lack of a better name, I'll call it the "Cinemark Welcome Song," shown at Cinemark theaters in the 1980s (and still may be, for all I know). It features some humanized cartoon animals (the lead singer is a cat, I believe...how hip is that?) singing a boogie which welcomes you to the theater, then subtly threatens you to shut the hell up while the film is playing. Oh, yeah...they politely ask you to clean up after yourself, too. Note there are no references to cel phone usage as the time frame predates them by a few years (car phones were just hitting the big time then).  
WPG


----------



## balaspa

That new Sam Smith song - I Know I'm Not the Only One.


----------



## crebel

BTackitt said:


> I find that if I am having an issue making a youtube link with the whole address, that if you just put the last bit after the = sign between the 2 youtube things it works great.. {youtube}7PCkvCPvDXk{/youtube} replacing {} with the normal brackets.
> and my contribution is this song which my Hubby has played almost nonstop for the last 2 days.


This song is SUCH an earworm!! Currently the number one single Mp3 download at Amazon.


----------



## hamerfan

I heard this song for the first time yesterday and it's been in my head all day. Glen Campbell was diagnosed with Alzheimer's in 2011, and this song is to be the last one he ever records. His singing isn't that great on it, but the lyrics are amazing!


----------



## William Peter Grasso

This morning, it's _Shining Star_ by Earth Wind And Fire.


----------



## William Peter Grasso

Today's song is, unfortunately, the theme to The Dukes of Hazard.  

Just my luck...I suppose I can blame it on that commercial that's running right now, featuring the Duke boys (now codgers) in the General Lee being pursued by some lawman. Can't even remember what they're selling.

WPG


----------



## bobbic

Bless the Beasts and the Children, by Karen Carpenter. 

This came about after I went on a Googling spree, looking up the new Tommy Lee Jones movie, The Homesman, finding out it was written by an author who also wrote The Shootist AND the Bless the Beasts and the Children book that the movie was made from. Whew. So when I looked at his website, it had the trailer for the original BTBATC movie, which I'd never seen. But the song came from it. So, that explains THAT. 

BTW, the author's name is Glendon Swarthout. He also wrote the book Where the Boys Are.


----------



## Casper Parks

Very good Christmas song, young musician Dalton Cyr. He wrote the song after suffering a personal loss.

http://www.smoothjazztop20.com/feedbacktrack/#pd_a_8536054


----------



## sstroble

A blast from the past, which hit the charts 40 years ago:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S13DozOsAu8


----------



## NogDog

"Bang Your Drum" from last night's opening of Craig Ferguson's last episode of The Late Late Show:






And here's the music video by Dead Man Fall:


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

For the last several days I've had running though my heard what is to most people a fairly obscure instrumental by Les Paul titled _Turista_. It's on the Les Paul & Mary Ford album _Bye Bye Blues_ and was a very popular track when it came out in the mid fifties. I guess I'm going to have to settle down and learn some of the licks. I looked around for some sheet music with no luck. 

It was removed from youtube and I can't find it anywhere else, so I can't post a link. Too bad, it's a catchy tune.

Mike


----------



## sstroble

"O Holy Night"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUjJi0l_hOY


----------



## MichelleB675

Currently 2 songs are battling it out in my head.






and


----------



## sstroble

Operator
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPu_G-T28iU


----------



## MichelleB675

the Oreo song






which I'm trying to get out of my head with Halestorm's Freak Like Me


----------



## balaspa

My wife and I just love the Hozier album so I get Take Me to Church and Angel of Small Death and the Codeine Scene stuck in my head.


----------



## MichelleB675

Ellie Goulding "Burn"


----------



## cagnes

Ugh, I made the mistake of clicking this video in the WC about a week ago & since then my head has been constantly filled with...


----------



## sstroble

Walk Right In 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hpPuFnq85A


----------



## suggestmesome

The Outlander Opening Credits theme

Warning: brief gore in the video






I may be single-handedly paying Bear McCreary's bills this week - I've had it set on repeat on Spotify for days!


----------



## MichelleB675

I love Bear McCreary! esp his Battlestar Galactica sountracks.

Woke up to "Raise the Dead" by Rachel Rabin playing in my brain


----------



## sstroble

Freefallin

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3phscjgc_A


----------



## amy_wokz

"She" by Groove Coverage.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2d-bD1pR8HM


----------



## MichelleB675

Monster by Meg Myers






Carousel by Melanie Martinez


----------



## MichelleB675

Beggin for Thread by Banks





Bad Blood by Alison Mosshart and Eric Arjes


----------



## 31842

Hogan's Heroes was on tonight and now the theme is stuck... so stuck in between my ears...


----------



## sstroble

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSt0NEESrUA


----------



## Guest

Oh lord, stuck in Lodi again...


----------



## 31842




----------



## sstroble

Sunshine by Jonathan Edwards
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfQR724hfoA


----------



## William Meikle

She's Not There - The Zombies. It's been stuck on autoplay for 2 days now!


----------



## Casper Parks

Grant Woell, new tune, Maze


----------



## balaspa

Shut Up and Dance by Walk the Moon.


----------



## derek alvah

Breathe


----------



## Steve Margolis

Uptown Funk.
Stupid Bruno Mars.


----------



## Alm Hlgh

The Good Fight!


----------



## xandy3

Mariah Carey ~ Fly like a Bird


----------



## William Peter Grasso

Driving to the bakery early this morning, "Fresh Air," a classic rock hit from Quicksilver Messenger Service came on Sirius and has stuck in my head ever since.
Funny thing, though...since the car's info screen will truncate if a name is too long, the band's name appeared as Quicksilver Mess. Took a minute for my not-fully-awake brain to process that one...
WPG


----------



## archaeoroutes

For the Dancing and the Dreaming
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzxW85KCGQ8


----------



## William Meikle

Thankfully, it's an old favorite, INTO THE MYSTIC by Van Morrison

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpPSBzGEklE


----------



## V. L. Dreyer

There's no way I can share this without being judged, but you know what? Judge away. I don't care. This is my personal themesong, so the judging stopped bothering me a long time ago. I had to... let it go. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HtACLaRDk0

Yes, yes, I am a grown woman who wanders around the house singing Let It Go loudly and shamelessly. It's a dang good song! I splashed out on the CD for my car weekend before last when I was on a road trip to a book signing, and I just haven't managed to get it out of my head since.


----------



## xandy3

V. L. Dreyer said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HtACLaRDk0
> 
> Yes, yes, I am a grown woman who wanders around the house singing Let It Go loudly and shamelessly. It's a dang good song!


Nice to know I'm not the only one. 

I even sing it at karaoke places!


----------



## V. L. Dreyer

xandy3 said:


> Nice to know I'm not the only one.
> 
> I even sing it at karaoke places!


High-five for zero shame! WOO!


----------



## MichelleB675

I woke up with this stuck in my head yesterday and it's still stuck there.


----------



## MichelleB675




----------



## xandy3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KpNzalFKPo

Clannad ~ Theme from _Harry's Game_


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

After seeing a commercial that uses the piece, I've had Edith Piaf's _Non, Je Ne Regrette Rien_ playing in my head for days.

The forum software is refusing to let me put a youtube link in here today, so here's the url:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpHAsb2XQOY

Mike


----------



## xandy3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAfyFTzZDMM

Christina Aguilera ~ Beautiful


----------



## Roby

Mambo Italiano. It is not a happy occasion.


----------



## xandy3

Mya ~ Case of the Ex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sq14JocSAs


----------



## sstroble

I Feel the Earth Move --- Carole King
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGdyMgvRNEg


----------



## sstroble

William Peter Grasso said:


> Driving to the bakery early this morning, "Fresh Air," a classic rock hit from Quicksilver Messenger Service came on Sirius and has stuck in my head ever since.
> Funny thing, though...since the car's info screen will truncate if a name is too long, the band's name appeared as Quicksilver Mess. Took a minute for my not-fully-awake brain to process that one...
> WPG


oh, yes.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MsOVIjdQgM


----------



## Richardcrasta

"Close to You"--The Carpenters ...prompted by another song with the words "close to you" in them.


----------



## archaeoroutes

Soft Kitty


----------



## JumpingShip

I've had this stuck in my head since my daughter linked me to the clip on Monday. I watched part of the Tony Awards, but didn't see this performed. Even knowing nothing about the musical (although I guessed from the song), I was captivated by this little girl's performance and how moving the simple lyrics are. In fact, I went and bought this song on Amazon.


----------



## JumpingShip

I've had this stuck in my head since my daughter linked me to the clip on Monday. I watched part of the Tony Awards, but didn't see this performed. Even knowing nothing about the musical (although I guessed from the song), I was captivated by this little girl's performance and how moving the simple lyrics are. In fact, I went and bought this song on Amazon.


----------



## amy_wokz

*BEAST OF BURDEN*


----------



## xandy3

Shake it Off ~ Disney Version https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XorCG9p_nP4

I.cannot.stop.watching.this!
Please help!

AAAAAH!!!

The sad part is I want to put on my Alice In Wonderland Costume from last Halloween and dance around!

Yeah I know. I need an intervention.


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Seether - *Remedy*

Classic hard rock song from the 2000's

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZLILV18ut8_


----------



## derek alvah




----------



## xandy3

Black Flag ~ Rise Above


----------



## Natasha Holme

Go! by Public Service Broadcasting


----------



## xandy3

Mariah Carey - Fly like a bird.


----------



## JustPlainSmith

Douliou Douliou Saint Tropez

Ridiculously catchy, even if you don't speak the language.


----------



## xandy3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKPK6c0mKE0

I see the Light ~ Rapunzel & "Flynn Ryder" (Aka Eugene Fitzherbert) ~ Tangled Soundtrack 

Once again, I need an intervention!


----------



## sstroble

Hold Your Head Up - Argent

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5fYPz8dKbg


----------



## amy_wokz

"They're Coming To Take Me Away"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnzHtm1jhL4


----------



## Nicholas Olivo

The songs from Wolverine - the Musical
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xy8FjcmDgck


----------



## xandy3

Jennifer Lopez & Pitbull ~ Live it up


----------



## derek alvah




----------



## Grace Elliot

Shake It Off by Taylor Swift - it's becoming an obsession.


----------



## Mortiferus

Jorn - The World I See but everyday it's a different one 😆 
Tapatalk @ Lumia


----------



## Mortiferus

The Cranberries - Linger


----------



## NogDog

Something made me think of the album title "Gretchen Goes to Nebraska", which then got a few bars of the opening track running through my head; so I had to find it on YouTube in hopes that listening to the entire song would help put it to rest.


----------



## xandy3

Toby Mac ~ Speak Life.


----------



## Susan Alison

Oh, oobee doo
I wanna be like you-oo-oo...
I wanna walk like you
Talk like you, too....oooo....ooo....
You'll see it's true-oo-oo...
A corgi like me-ee-ee
pretending to be-ee-eee
abearpretendingtobeanape....
Can learn to be hu-men too-oo...


----------



## xandy3

Black Eyed Peas ~ Imma Be

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdAj-dBNCi4


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Blunt the Knives, Bend the Forks
Smash the Bottles and Burn the Corks
Chip the Glasses and Crack the Plates
THAT'S WHAT BILBO BAGGINS HATES!

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JBHPFiFWRk_


----------



## Mortiferus

Hate Eternal - Zealot, Crusader of War
Tapatalk @ Lumia


----------



## xandy3

Willow Smith ~ Whip My Hair 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymKLymvwD2U


----------



## Keith Blenman

Wooden Dolls by Nico Vega


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Olive Oyl singing "He's Large" in Popeye.


----------



## Sandpiper

Since DWTS last Monday night -- Jess Glynne "Hold My Hand".


----------



## Brownskins

Aaron Shust's "My Savior, My God"


----------



## xandy3

I'm in a real anti-establishment-stick-it-to-the-man kind of mood today, so...





Black Flag~Rise Above!


----------



## Mortiferus

The mighty Warren Haynes and his mule  Always makes me smile


----------



## Eric S. Kim

D-U-B-S-T-E-P

"Rattlesnakes," by Vexare
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZThMWK9GxA_


----------



## NogDog

Listened to Joe Jackson's "Night and Day" album earlier this evening (on vinyl, no less), and now this is stuck in my head (not necessarily a bad thing, mind you):


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

After watching a recorded stage performance of The Rocky Horror Picture Show a few days ago, I can't get the lead-in song _Science Fiction/Double Feature_ out of my head.

https://youtu.be/MFlEIQbmr5o

As usual these days, I can't get the forum software to accept a youtube link for embedding in the message, so there's the url.

Mike


----------



## xandy3

Mariah Carey ~ Thirsty


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Beautiful Now (KDrew Remix), by Zedd (featuring Jon Bellion)

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXLjAJHiAAk_


----------



## JustPlainSmith

"Five Foot Two" (traditional) -- but only because it was the last song my ukulele group played last night at a woman's 100th birthday party!


----------



## derek alvah




----------



## ayuryogini

Oh, man!! I recently watched the Wedding Singer (twice!) on Netflix, and cannot get "You Spin Me Round (Like a Record), Adam Sandler's version, out of my head. Aargh!


----------



## Keith Blenman

1905 by Ruby Modine. I saw this video on Twitter the other day and just keep getting it stuck in my head. Great song. Great video.


----------



## hamerfan

The Sound Of Silence, performed by Disturbed. As much as I like Simon & Garfunkel, this version has been in my head. Give it a listen, it's probably better than you think:


----------



## JRTomlin

This. Fortunately, I really like it but still...


----------



## derek alvah




----------



## hamerfan

You Are My Sunshine. Performed by Leslie West in a minor key. Quite different from the norm:


----------



## hamerfan

jmiked said:


> After watching a recorded stage performance of The Rocky Horror Picture Show a few days ago, I can't get the lead-in song _Science Fiction/Double Feature_ out of my head.
> 
> https://youtu.be/MFlEIQbmr5o
> 
> As usual these days, I can't get the forum software to accept a youtube link for embedding in the message, so there's the url.
> 
> Mike


Just take the "s" out of the "https" and use the youtube embed button in your post.


----------



## sstroble

Bluebird by Buffalo Springfield:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ki5KVZ5RQuM


----------



## writerbee

Theme song for GALAVANT ;-p


----------



## sstroble

After watching this video of eagle flying, "Fly Like an Eagle" keeps rewinding on me:
https://www.facebook.com/Viralpurr/videos/223949774605815/?pnref=story

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnlTrq6wLf0


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Blue Swede's Hooked On A Feeling. Friend is trying to get it played as the halftime song at New England Revolution matches this season.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

It's still there!


----------



## sstroble

Never by Moby Grape: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tmgXG0bXXU


----------



## hamerfan

Pre-Apocalyptic Blues by Shawn Mullins. What a great song!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnRPt3yI7kk


----------



## H7Py49

This Guy's in Love With You, Herb Alpert


----------



## The Hooded Claw

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TqvhgS00UdA

"Kommander's Car" by Katy Carr has been running through my head since I discovered it by accident a couple of days ago. It is about a real historical event where four Polish prisoners at Auschwitz stole German uniforms and brazenly drove out of the camp in the Kommander's limousine. It is intended to capture the tension, and works!


----------



## derek alvah




----------



## sstroble

Our God Is an Awesome God by Rich Mullins:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2w2b033DXCw


----------



## sstroble

The Battle of Evermore:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnYQkGeTAOU


----------



## NogDog

I've got Chicago's "Make Me Smile" on the brain after seeing/hearing this excellent cover from a link on FaceBook:


----------



## sstroble

Taurus by Spirit

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xd8AVbwB_6E


----------



## 31842

I've been sucked into The Unbreakable Kimmy Schmitt and now I can't get the theme song out of my head.


----------



## 31842

I have no idea where this song came from this morning:






Maybe its because I'm subletting a place and all of the lightbulbs burned out on the same day and I'm typing in the dark until the hardware store opens.


----------



## ireadbooks

Cake By The Ocean x DNCE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWaRiD5ym74

Posting from my shiny new Nexus 7


----------



## sstroble

Mama's Hungry Eyes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXlEKFansk0


----------



## Spittyfish

Pretty much whatever was the last song played on the radio. I'm not a radio person, but my ten year old is and I had the song "stiches" in my head to the point where I was physically walking around to shake it off. Why can't I get a good song of my choosing stuck?  Like "Sail" by Awolnation? The only song that I can bump an earworm song out with is "Nah, nah, honey I'm good, probably have another...."


----------



## sstroble

Put the Lime in the Coconut -- Harry Nilsson

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tbgv8PkO9eo


----------



## editorialeyes

"Yorktown" from the cast recording of Hamilton. It energizes me like crazy, so it's not a bad earworm to have! But I listen to classical and opera when I'm editing and writing so I'm not distracted by (English) lyrics, so I'd like it to pipe down now


----------



## readingril

We May Never Pass This Way Again by Seals and Crofts 

Get out of my brainz!


----------



## NogDog

I've been watching a few different videos of the Bluecoat's 2015 DCI show, and parts of the ending section are now reverberating in my head.


----------



## Cal Lumney

Little snatches of a Carpenter song, thanks to the horror movie _1408_.

A professional debunker of paranormal phenomena is asked to stay in a hotel room that, while a bit unsettling, doesn't offer anything that can't be reasoned away. Partway through the investigation, they reach a turning point:


----------



## DougLawless




----------



## 31842

I'm seeing The Monkees tonight and I've got their new song running through my head... I may have listened to the new album a bit too much.


----------



## H7Py49




----------



## JRTomlin

This: Janis Joplin - Me And Bobby McGee


----------



## Cal Lumney

"You Might Think" by The Cars. Anyone who watched the TV pilot of Brain Dead knows why.


----------



## Sandpiper

Island Song -- Zac Brown Band


----------



## Natasha Holme

I Won't Let The Sun Go Down On Me by Nick Kershaw. Heard it on the radio at the weekend and it STUCK.


----------



## harpwriter

Duke duke duke...duke of earl earl earl...duke of earl!


----------



## Natasha Holme

Saw Absolutely Fabulous: The Movie a few days ago. Theme tune now stuck in my head.


----------



## NogDog

I have Yes's version of Simon and Garfunkel's "America" going through my head now as result of watching this video a couple times:






And the version I'm hearing in my brain:


----------



## balaspa

Figure It Out - Royal Blood


----------



## harpwriter

Last one stuck in my head was _Looks Like We Made It_ by Barry Manilow. Now I've thought of it, it'll be stuck in my head all day again today!


----------



## JRTomlin

This although in this case I won't complain. One of the my most beloved songs from my youth.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpMq6V3XCzQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## JRTomlin

I seem to be revisiting my youth with my earworms. A truly beloved song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKvB3g3HEPQ&list=RDhKvB3g3HEPQ#t=12


----------



## Jedi Reach

Lots, but let's go with 



and 



.

Something about chill music is good after frying your brain in the creative lab.


----------



## JRTomlin

What's up with the youtube command breaking links?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

JRTomlin said:


> What's up with the youtube command breaking links?


Sorry you're having trouble, JRT.

I've found that the best way to link to a video is to simply put the YouTube's video code from the URL in between our YouTube tags:

[nobbc]



[/nobbc]






Hope this helps!

Betsy


----------



## JRTomlin

Betsy, NONE of the links on this page are working for me INCLUDING the one in your post.

_Edited for tone. PM me if you have any questions. --Betsy/KB Mod_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

JRTomlin said:


> Betsy, NONE of the links on this page are working for me INCLUDING the one in your post.


The links all work for me. I'm now having a major Earworm.

Is anyone else having any trouble? (I haven't gotten any reports from anyone else.)

JRT, have you tried a different device? A different browser? You might try clearing your cache, if you haven't yet.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Links all work just fine for me. I am using the most current version of Firefox on Win 10 machines. One of my systems is Win 10 Home, and one is Win 10 Business.  Both work fine.


----------



## SerenityEditing

I'm bouncing from 



:






to 



:






One of those days!


----------



## Guest

So weird that KateDanley mentioned The Monkees at the top of this page - my earworm is The Monkees 'I'm Goin' Down' sung by Micky Dolenz. It was on an episode of Breaking Bad, which I was recently watching (so glad to get to the end of that binge, but now I need therapy).

At least it's a pretty cool song!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URb8h4dLKps


----------



## NogDog

Yes, most of my earworms are instrumental in nature.


----------



## Andra

Interesting article about earworms...

http://www.cnn.com/2016/11/03/health/song-stuck-in-head-earworm-study/index.html


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The Skye Boat Song from Outlander. They did a team dance to it on DWTS.


----------



## derek alvah




----------



## NogDog

I've got the chorus of this one in my head, and it's even kind of relevant to KBoards.


----------



## 31842

I watched this last night before bed and now the Doctor is in my head.


----------



## harpwriter

Unforgettable...and Stray Cat Strut.  Apparently they're co-existing in my head.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I've been binge re-watching a New Zealand tv series called _The Brokenwood Mysteries_ the last week or so. One of the background/end-title songs they used on the first episode has been lodged in my mind for three or four days. It took me a while to track down the one I wanted, because there are three or four different arrangements (by the same artists). I finally found it and bought the track, as well as locating the chord charts (for possible future fingerstyle guitar arrangement of my own).

It's called _Little Heart_:


----------



## Meemo

I have a permanent earworm these days - the song may vary, but it's always something from "Hamilton" (the musical).  The soundtrack is in Amazon Prime music, and I've been a bit obsessed with it.  So something from it is in my head daily.


----------



## JRTomlin

Ummm... Yes, this has been running through my head (or was before I posted several songs on the St. Andrews Day thread anyway lol)






Sadly none of the live performance videos of it are good enough to post because their live performances were brilliant.


----------



## passerby

"Total Eclipse of the Heart"


----------



## JRTomlin




----------



## Wolfman

Elliott Smith's Between the Bars


----------



## JRTomlin




----------



## ASDeMatteis

Right now, it's "How Far I'll Go" from the Moana soundtrack!


----------



## JRTomlin

I seem to be in a Paolo Nutini 'stuck in my head' mode. Fortunately I really like this song since I keep hearing it. 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3xYXGMRRYk[youtube]


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I've been playing a lot of old favorites on my Dot. Unfortunately, I chose Peter, Paul, and Mary (although I love them otherwise) and now I'm stuck with Puff the Magic Dragon.


----------



## WriterSongwriter

The song that stuck most in my head was Love To Murder. But that was because I was trying to get over a girl and that song reminded me of her. Happy to say I don't play it as much anymore.


----------



## ConnieBW

Let it go, let it go....

Oh, the joys of having a five and three year old!


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Metallica - Am I Savage

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkVG-qXRgfo


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

It's a wonderful world.....


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Breaking Point - One of a Kind

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6dUWU9ElDI_


----------



## 31842

I have NO idea how this got stuck in between my ears.


----------



## soche

The Fighter by Keith Urban and Carrie Underwood. Love the song!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Paul Simon's _Kodachrome_ has been reverberating in my head for several weeks.

Several weeks ago, I heard a catchy song being used for a lead-in to a segment of a podcast I listen to. The podcast is the recorded part of a live weekend call-in tech show broadcast on radio (simultaneously the video is being streamed on the internet), and the music is played during the live part and is cut from the recorded show. So I had to keep listening to the live part to find out what the song was, so I could Shazam the music and find out what it was. I finally ended up just using my laptop to record the show until that song came on. It was _Kodachrome_.

In case you're wondering why I didn't know this song, I was oblivious to anything except instrumental guitar music and classical pieces for most of my life, at least since the mid-1960s. Except maybe the Beatles. It was only 10-12 years ago I started really hearing other music. I still have large gaps in my musical knowledge.


----------



## NogDog

This one has really insinuated itself into my brain the last few days:


----------



## dbonline

This is the thread I just needed to see, I have had Rock a bye by sean paul stuck in my head for days, I have it on y phone but no matter how many time i listen to it i cant get it out of my head.


----------



## Jane917

Unfortunately, today it is Skinna Mirinna Rinky Dink.


----------

